# ЙОГА - мой образ жизни или НИКОГДА НЕ СДАВАТЬСЯ!



## ksenia (1 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения. Хочу рассказать свою историю, может кому-то она поможет не опускать руки и идти вперед несмотря ни на что.  В детстве была болезненным ребенком, сколько себя помню, всегда были освобождения от физкультуры. Причина была - родовая травма, полученная по ошибке врача, которую кстати скрыли. Меня даже из-за этого в класс коррекции направили,  к второгодникам и отстающим. Чтобы перевестись в обычный первый класс я сдавала экзамены, педагоги удивлялись, потому что я уже умела и читать и писать, всему этому научилась я сама, сидя дома, т.к. в садик  не ходила из-за той же самой травмы. Кстати, я 10 лет стояла на учете у невропатолога и все эти 10 лет меня пичкали лекарством, которое потом оказалось запрещенным. И почему-то упорно врачи говорили моим родителям, что я не смогу нормально учиться, а я все слышала и видела мамины слезы. Может быть благодаря тем, кто так рано на мне поставил крест я закончила школу с двумя четверками, университет с красным дипломом без единой четверки, стала кандидатом экономических наук. Интересно, что бы сейчас сказали те врачи? Надо всегда давать человеку шанс, несмотря ни на что. Но история даже не об этом... Будучи физически слабым ребенком я ходила в музыкальную школу на аккордеон, не знаю как так получилось, не усмотрели видимо, но у меня развился сильнейший сколиоз, о котором мне почему-то сообщили только на медосмотре в 9-м классе. Все были в шоке, врачи опять же сказали, что ничего сделать нельзя и что мне может помочь только операция. Для меня это бы сильнейший удар, молодая горбатая девушка, у которой постоянно болела спина. У меня S-образный сколиоз 2-4 степени. Разные врачи ставили свою степень искривления. Я осталась одна наедине со своим горбом, кривым позвоночником и Вот именно тогда, в возрасте 15 лет я впервые пришла в ЙОГУ. Стала делать упражнения, которые помогали мне снимать боль и расслаблять мышцы спины. Чего только я не пробовала:  корсеты, массажи, мануальная терапия, ортопедические матрасы - пожалуй все, кроме операции. Врачи же просто разводили руками и говорили: "ПОЗДНО" .  Я даже вышла напрямую на главного мануального терапевта России, но и ему было не до меня - зачем тратить время и силы, когда уже есть своя наработанная система. Он мне сказал "Исправить нельзя, я тебе могу только помочь снимать боль" . И вот тут я окончательно разочаровалась в официальной медицине и во всем,что с ней связано. Но не сдалась! Шли годы, я занималась, постепенно ЙОГА стала моим образом жизни - без вредных привычек, с другим мировоззрением и огромным желанием помогать людям, от которых отвернулись. Постепенно я стала вегетарианкой, сначала отказалась от мяса, потом от рыбы и яиц и чувствую себя просто замечательно! Через год после того,как стала вегетарианкой, я сдавала все анализы, просто были интересны результаты, они оказались замечательными, даже гемоглобин который у меня всегда хворал был в норме. И самое интересное, став вегетарианкой я ни разу не заболела ни ОРЗ, ни гриппом, у меня пропал хронический тонзилит, который всегда шел под ручку с острым правосторонним отитом! Подумать только 2 раза в год мне приходилось пить антибиотики,чтобы избавиться от злосчастной ангины! А теперь где она? С  приходом вегетарианства в мою жизнь, все таблетки, антибиотики ушли из нее...  Кстати про сколиоз, я его исправила... без операций, сама с помощью ЙОГИ. Конечно на все 100% мне это не удалось, деформация ребер немного осталась, но я теперь далеко не горбун и мне не стыдно пройти  по пляжу в купальнике. Как-то один мануальщик сказал: "Надо было на тебе диссертацию писать..." Позднее он же предложил создать совместно центр, в котором мы бы вместе помогали ставить на ноги людей. Сегодня я сертифицированный USA Yoga Alliance Преподаватель Универсальной Йоги, стараюсь помогать людям и мне это очень нравится, у меня свои методы, испробованные на себе. Есть у меня девочка 24-х лет с 4-й степенью сколиоза, за то время, которое она занимается Йогой спинка ее гораздо улучшилась и мы вместе радуемся каждой маленькой победе. А еще есть девочка, у которой были большие проблемы с кистями рук. Израильские врачи не смогли ей помочь, она не могла писать из-за сильных болей. Но вопреки всем, мы победили, я помню тот день, когда она с огромной радостью рассказала, что смогла сама написать письмо бабушке и сдать письменный экзамен в университете. Сейчас эта девочка может отжиматься, а раньше об этом не могло и быть речи, и делать балансы на руках. Так что верьте в себя: всегда, везде и в любом возрасте. В нашем организме огромный потенциал! И организм сам может излечить себя, только надо направить его в нужном направлении! Научитесь прислушиваться к своему телу и оно Вам само все подскажет. ЙОГА+ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПИТАНИЕ+ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОБРАЗ ЖИЗНИ+НОРМАЛЬНОЕ ОБЩЕНИЕ+ДУХОВНОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ -  и НИКАКИХ ЛЕКАРСТВ - вот моя формула ЗДОРОВОГО ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ! Будьте ЗДОРОВЫ и СЧАСТЛИВЫ! Берегите себя!


----------



## vikusya (2 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения. Хочу рассказать свою историю...


Здорово! Это значит, что мне в свои 19 лет еще не поздно исправить свой сколиоз? У меня правосторонний грудной второй степени.


----------



## Лукоша (2 Ноя 2011)

Очень трогательный расказ у меня тоже сколиоз думаю стоит записатся на йогую.Спасибо вам Ксения за замечательный рассказ!)


----------



## ksenia (2 Ноя 2011)

vikusya написал(а):


> Здорово! Это значит, что мне в свои 19 лет еще не поздно исправить свой сколиоз? У меня правосторонний грудной второй степени.


Конечно не поздно - до тех пор,пока Ваш позвоночник гнется. Потому что здоровый позвоночник - это гибкий позвоночник. Главное,чтобы Вы правильно и на постоянной основе занимались, первое время желательно под присмотром. Т.к. из-за перекоса не всегда чувствуется правильное положение в упражнении... Вам может казаться, что Вы делаете правильно, а на самом деле, из-за смещения позвоночника вправо, вас будет косить.



vikusya написал(а):


> Ксения, подскажите с чего начать?


Я бы порекомендовала начать с посещения хорошего мануального терапевта, он поможет снять блоки, а потом уже начинать заниматься. Найдите в своем городе йога-студию, но никак не фитнес центр, и попробуйте пойти на спец класс с проблемной спиной или на какое-нибудь направление для начинающих, только не на аштангу и не на power йогу. Сначала надо вытянуть позвоночник в длину, а потом укреплять спину. Асаны должны выдерживаться подольше в статике, можно пойти, например, на айенгар йогу, универсальную йогу... Все зависит от того какие направление есть в йога-студии. Так что начните с поиска хорошей студии и что еще важнее хорошего преподавателя... Если позволяют финансы, лучше берите индивидуальные занятия. У каждого преподавателя свой подход. Я, например, при работе с проблемными спинами активно использую турники, перекладины, баскетбольный мяч, плюс пробсы, ремни для йоги (если у человека очень плохая гибкость).


----------



## vikusya (2 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Конечно не поздно - до тех пор,пока Ваш позвоночник гнется. Потому что здоровый позвоночник - это гибкий позвоночник. Главное,чтобы Вы правильно и на постоянной основе занимались, первое время желательно под присмотром. Т.к. из-за перекоса не всегда чувствуется правильное положение в упражнении... Вам может казаться, что Вы делаете правильно, а на самом деле, из-за смещения позвоночника вправо, вас будет косить.


Ксения, подскажите с чего начать?


----------



## Галина216 (2 Ноя 2011)

Я тоже слышала, что с помощью упражнений йоги можно восстановить сколиоз


----------



## mariamaxi (2 Ноя 2011)

Испытываю глубочайшее уважение к людям, которые умеют находить выход из самых сложных ситуаций в жизни.Очень легко поставить себя в роль жертвы обстоятельств и обвинять всех, кроме себя. Здорово, что есть люди, которые не только сами работают над собой, своей жизнью, но и помогают в этом другим! Ксюша, ты большая умница!Горжусь тобой!


----------



## Devi dasi (3 Ноя 2011)

Молодец! Побольше бы таких людей!


----------



## Lari (3 Ноя 2011)

Красивые асаны


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Ноя 2011)

Роль йоги в укреплении здоровья человека слишком преувеличена. Ведь создавали её (йогу) брахманы не для оздоровления, а для умертвления плоти, чтобы легче было уходить в "астрал". "Йогомания" так же опасна для здоровья человека, как и любая мания!


----------



## ksenia (4 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Роль йоги в укреплении здоровья человека слишком преувеличена. Ведь создавали её (йогу) брахманы не для оздоровления, а для умертвления плоти, чтобы легче было уходить в "астрал". "Йогомания" так же опасна для здоровья человека, как и любая мания!


Позвольте здесь с Вами не согласиться, Владимир! За последние 10 лет я видела многих людей, которые поправили свое здоровье с помощью йоги. Видела людей, которые благодаря Йоге перестали наркоманить, пить, курить, таскаться по клубам - разве это плохо? Люди начинают больше тянуться к природе.
Существует много различных видов йоги, у каждого направления свои методы, цели. Вот, например, 2 года назад, у Вас в Украине в Балаклаве мы проводили карма йогу (нас было около 100 человек)... Просто каждый взял  по пакету и пошел собирать мусор: бумаги, бутылки и много чего другого находили... И вывезли мы 2 автобуса мусора. Вот и все, где же здесь умерщвление плоти? Здесь я бы сказала идет очищения сознания человека...
 Из Ваших уст умерщвление плоти прозвучало как какое-то страшное издевательство над собой. Это уже противоречит Йоге, т.к. одно из правил Йоги - не навредить себе и все делать без фанатизма, прислушиваться к своему телу, а не ломать его, научиться чувствовать себя. Человек должен делать все осознанно, без этого никуда. Сегодня все больше людей приходят в йога студии, потому что эффект после занятия йогой совсем другой нежели после фитнеса и аэробики - и тело проработано и ум спокойный. У современной йоги совсем другие цели - оздоровить и принести пользу.
Брахманы жили совсем в других условиях, тогда не было ни городов, ни высоких технологий, ум их был спокоен, не то что ум современного человека, озабоченного разными проблемами., поэтому они и достигали того глубокого состояния покоя, которое Вы называете астрал. Современный же человек в условиях социума даже если сильно захочет выйти в астрал - не сможет, условия и сознание совсем не те.
Люди делают разные предположения о пользе и вреде Йоги, но, к сожалению, чаще всего это все идет от незнания.  А в наше время под йогой чаще всего понимают именно выполнение различных асан, дыхательные упражнения, глубокое расслабление, правильное питание и распорядок дня. До философии йоги далеко не каждый доходит - кому-то это просто не надо, а кто-то просто до этого не дорос еще. Кстати, Владимир, у Вас на Украине одни из лучших и сильнейших школ по йоге (по-моему мнению): Лаппа, Зенченко и др.
Просто у каждого свой Путь...



Владимир В. написал(а):


> Роль йоги в укреплении здоровья человека слишком преувеличена. Ведь создавали её (йогу) брахманы не для оздоровления, а для умертвления плоти, чтобы легче было уходить в "астрал". "Йогомания" так же опасна для здоровья человека, как и любая мания!


На самом деле я бы больше беспокоилась и беспокоюсь о других маниях: увлечении алкоголем, наркотиками, сигаретами, азартными играми и т.д.  но ни как не о увлечении Йогой. Потмоу что Йога - это прежде всего саморазвитие, если бы наша молодежь занималась таким саморазвитием, может быть было бы гораздо меньше случаев суицида, абортов, разводов. Все это от того,что люди в наше время стремятся только к  материальному развитию, о существовании чего-то другого они не знают и это печально


----------



## artha (4 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения. Хочу рассказать свою историю....


Все зависит от мотивации человека. Мотивированные люди много достигают. Господь помогает тому, кто сам себе помогает. Данная статья и является подтверждением этой фразы. Удачи Вам Ксения, долгой жизни и успехов.


----------



## слимо4ка (9 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения. Хочу рассказать свою историю...



А мне кажется эта статья вполне может стать настольной книгой для всех тех,у кого подорвана вера в себя.и ведь это не только здоровья касается.как часто в нас убивают надежды на лучшее.скажу больше,когда у меня будут опускаться руки,я буду вспоминать эту статью. спасибо!


----------



## ksenia (9 Ноя 2011)

а вот еще некоторые асаны с вытяжением позвоночника и прогибом

Кстати асана под название черепаха очень сильно вытягивает позвоночник



Гульнарв написал(а):


> Ксения, с большим интересом прочитала ваш рассказ, Вы-молочина!!! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие осаны помогаю в исправлении искривления позвоночника?Те асаны которые вы представили на фотографиях для меня пока сложны)))) Может существуют асаны для "новичков"вроде меня, которые возможно выполнять в домашних условиях?


Гульнарв, благодарю за вопрос - с удовольствием отвечу Вам на него! Конечно же нельзя сразу делать глубокие прогибы и тяжелые асаны - можно получить травмы. Все должно делаться без фанатизма, как можно плавнее, без рывком и в совокупности с дыханием: с каждым выдохом глубже погружаться в асану. Ни в коем случае нельзя допускать колящих ощущений!!!!


----------



## Гульнарв (9 Ноя 2011)

Ксения, с большим интересом прочитала ваш рассказ, Вы-молочина!!! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие осаны помогаю в исправлении искривления позвоночника?Те асаны которые вы представили на фотографиях для меня пока сложны)))) Может существуют асаны для "новичков"вроде меня, которые возможно выполнять в домашних условиях?


----------



## ksenia (9 Ноя 2011)

Итак, ели Вы только начинаете заниматься и позвоночник у Вас не такой гибкий как хотелось бы, то для начала пробуйте делать разминочные наклоны:
1) ноги на ширине бедер, захватите правой рукой за левую и сделайте наклон вправо, старайтесь на заваливаться вперед, тяните левую руку, прочуствуйте вытяжение от коленей до самого верха. Затем поменяйте в сторону! Внимание, для тех, у кого сколиоз: если у вас правостороннее искривление, то наклон вправо Вам надо выполнять дольше, чем когда Вы будете тянуться влево. И наоборот. Выберите первой ту сторону, в которую Вам труднее наклоняться, то есть ту сторону, в какую у Вас идет искривление. Помните, что с каждым выдохом надо глубже входить в асану, делайте все без рывков!
2) ноги на ширине бедер, поставьте ладони на поясницу для подстраховки, сделайте вдох и с выдохом отклонитесь назад - расслабьте шею, голова свисает свободно. Тянитесь назад, старайтесь делать прогиб больше за счет грудного отдела, а не за счет поясницы
3)ноги на ширине бедер, либо вместе, наклон вперед - делайте в 2 раза дольше по времени, чем прогиб назад!  - компенсация после прогиба. ноги в коленях не сгибать!После любого прогиба назад всегда должна быть асана компенсация - наклон вперед! В этом положении расслабьтесь полностью и провисните! Есть разные варианты положения рук - если не можете дотянуться до пола - захват за голени, локти в стороны, притягивайте себя к бедрам с каждым выдохом. Если руки достают до пола, то положите ладони под стопы, локти смотрят вперед! либо можете захватить себя за локти и просто повисеть в таком положении. То же самое можно сделать и когда стопы стоят вместе!


----------



## ksenia (9 Ноя 2011)

вот еще вариант наклона - стопы на ширине бедер

вот вариант наклона вперед с захватом за локти

прогиб назад!!!

Кстати, о прогибах!!!! У кого есть грыжа в поясничном отделе - прогиб назад делать категорически ЗАПРЕЩЕНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Гульнарв, Вы меня вдохновили!!!!  Я сейчас распишу еще несколько вариантов асан. Просто не Вы первая задаете этот вопрос. Поэтому думаю будет лучше, если все распишу и где смогу приложу фото

следующий этап после разминки, это вытяжение позвоночника. Мы сейчас не рассматриваем полную тренировку, где сначала прорабатываются конечности, а потом уже переходят к позвоночнику. Мы сразу рассматриваем позвоночник!
Итак, я не буду Вас здесь мучить санскритским названиями асан, напишу сразу на русском языке:
собака мордой вниз. В собаке мордой вниз надо,чтобы ноги были на ширине бедер, пальцы рук и ног должны смотреть строго вперед! Колени не сгибать! Пятки тянуть к полу, прогибаться в плечах! Головой тянуться к полу, а копчик толкать назад!

еще фото собаки мордой вниз - вот так надо прогибаться и стараться достать головой пола

собака мордой вниз - вид со стороны головы - здесь видно как прогибается спина в грудном и поясничном отделах!

а вот тут показаны характерные ошибки занимающихся: ноги уже чем ширина бедер - это неправильно! Надо стараться прогибаться!

после собаки мордой вниз необходимо сделать асану собака мордой вверх- просто опустите таз на пол и вытянитесь на руках. Отводите плечи назад и вниз, не надо прижимать плечи к ушам.

Прошу пощения, не ту фотографию прикрепила

обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что идеальным выполнением асаны было бы, если бедра лежали на полу как на фото. Но если гибкости в пояснице не хватает, то допускается вариант, когда Вы висите на руках, опираетесь только на ладони и пальцы рук.


----------



## AlenaL (9 Ноя 2011)

с Ксенией я познакомилась в 2009 году на этом форуме. У меня тоже сколиоз.Она очень быстро отозвалсь, мы встретились, потом она посмотрела спину и уже через пару дней я пришла к ней на первое индивидуальное занятие. Раньше у меня болела спина и область поясницы, когда стала заниматься -мне стало гораздо легче. Я пробовала потом ходить и к другим преподавателям, но с ними такого эффекта не было.  Конечно не скажу, что все было легко и получалось сразу, но это того стоило!


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (9 Ноя 2011)

vikusya написал(а):


> Здорово! Это значит, что мне в свои 19 лет еще не поздно исправить свой сколиоз? У меня правосторонний грудной второй степени.


никому не поздно! я со своим борюсь уже 2ой год! так вперед и очень аккуратно, практически любя, нужно заниматься хатха-йогой, или другим видом йоги.. главное чтобы твоему телу это нравилось!



ksenia написал(а):


> Конечно не поздно - до тех пор,пока Ваш позвоночник гнется. Потому что здоровый позвоночник - это гибкий позвоночник. Главное,чтобы Вы правильно и на постоянной основе занимались, первое время желательно под присмотром. Т.к. из-за перекоса не всегда чувствуется правильное положение в упражнении... Вам может казаться, что Вы делаете правильно, а на самом деле, из-за смещения позвоночника вправо, вас будет косить.


с этим полностью согласна!



ksenia написал(а):


> Я бы порекомендовала начать с посещения хорошего мануального терапевта, он поможет снять блоки, а потом уже начинать заниматься. Найдите в своем городе йога-студию, но никак не фитнес центр, и попробуйте пойти на спец класс с проблемной спиной или на какое-нибудь направление для начинающих, только не на аштангу и не на power йогу. Сначала надо вытянуть позвоночник в длину, а потом укреплять спину. Асаны должны выдерживаться подольше в статике, можно пойти, например, на айенгар йогу, универсальную йогу... Все зависит от того какие направление есть в йога-студии. Так что начните с поиска хорошей студии и что еще важнее хорошего преподавателя... Если позволяют финансы, лучше берите индивидуальные занятия. У каждого преподавателя свой подход. Я, например, при работе с проблемными спинами активно использую турники, перекладины, баскетбольный мяч, плюс пробсы, ремни для йоги (если у человека очень плохая гибкость).


О, да! мы вместе с тобой проходили через это! помню как моя деревянная спина кряхтела и не поддавалась, но вскоре сама начала чувствовать, что без тренировок деревенею... вот парадокс то!



ksenia написал(а):


> Позвольте здесь с Вами не согласиться, Владимир! За последние 10 лет я видела многих людей, которые поправили свое здоровье с помощью йоги. Видела людей, которые благодаря Йоге перестали наркоманить, пить, курить, таскаться по клубам - разве это плохо? Люди начинают больше тянуться к природе.
> Существует много различных видов йоги, у каждого направления свои методы, цели. Вот, например, 2 года назад, у Вас в Украине в Балаклаве мы проводили карма йогу (нас было около 100 человек)... Просто каждый взял по пакету и пошел собирать мусор: бумаги, бутылки и много чего другого находили... И вывезли мы 2 автобуса мусора. Вот и все, где же здесь умерщвление плоти? Здесь я бы сказала идет очищения сознания человека...
> Из Ваших уст умерщвление плоти прозвучало как какое-то страшное издевательство над собой. Это уже противоречит Йоге, т.к. одно из правил Йоги - не навредить себе и все делать без фанатизма, прислушиваться к своему телу, а не ломать его, научиться чувствовать себя. Человек должен делать все осознанно, без этого никуда. Сегодня все больше людей приходят в йога студии, потому что эффект после занятия йогой совсем другой нежели после фитнеса и аэробики - и тело проработано и ум спокойный. У современной йоги совсем другие цели - оздоровить и принести пользу.
> Брахманы жили совсем в других условиях, тогда не было ни городов, ни высоких технологий, ум их был спокоен, не то что ум современного человека, озабоченного разными проблемами., поэтому они и достигали того глубокого состояния покоя, которое Вы называете астрал. Современный же человек в условиях социума даже если сильно захочет выйти в астрал - не сможет, условия и сознание совсем не те.
> ...


полностью согласна с Ксенией! это действительно правда, смело от себя заявляю. Я раньше и представить не могла что такое дивное направление сможет мне помочь! Йога  работает для всех!



Владимир В. написал(а):


> Явно неадекватно высокая оценка сомнительной методики оздоровления.


а какая на Ваш взгляд адекватная оценка вашего лечения?
если Вы полагаете, что мануальная терапия или операция помогает исправить сколиоз, то смею Вам сообщить, что Вы глубоко ошибаетесь! Лично мне мануальная терапия не помогла - а я, на протяжении 10 лет, ходила к самым лучшим специалистам, тратила колоссальные деньги! и что? каков результат? ни каков и даже не сдвинулся ни на йоту в лучшую сторону... до тех пор пока я не встретила своего преподавателя йоги, которая сама лично прошла те же пути, что и я, в поисках оптимального решения для лечения позвоночника (хотела найти хотя бы какой-нибудь вариант, при котором эти ужасные боли в спине пройдут).. и я нашла!
так вот я вам скажу, и даже не побоюсь сказать во всеуслышание, что мануальная терапия без проработки мышц спины для лечения сколиоза - это ничто! это пустая трата денег! только вкупе с йогой и грамотной мануальной терапией возможно добиться исправления сколиоза и избавиться от болей в спине.
Мне даже об этом сказала врач-ортопед, что работает в НИИ Ортопедии в Москве, когда я была на приеме у нее. Она мне не рекомендовала операцию, сказала что с такой спиной можно прожить и даже замуж выйти! и что просто нужно заниматься интенсивно.
А йога - это уже выработанная тысячелетиями практика, позволяющая привести не только свое тело, но и сознание в порядок.

То, что я описываю, это все выстраданное мною за долгие годы моей жизни. Прошу относится к этому с пониманием и уважением!



ksenia написал(а):


> собака мордой вниз - вид со стороны головы - здесь видно как прогибается спина в грудном и поясничном отделах!


ровная спинка! прям тож такую хочу!! но мы над этим работает! сейчас еще нашего спеца-мануальщика подключим Михалыча -  тогда будет порядок!


----------



## ksenia (9 Ноя 2011)

AlenaL написал(а):


> с Ксенией я познакомилась в 2009 году на этом форуме. У меня тоже сколиоз.Она очень быстро отозвалсь, мы встретились, потом она посмотрела спину и уже через пару дней я пришла к ней на первое индивидуальное занятие. Раньше у меня болела спина и область поясницы, когда стала заниматься -мне стало гораздо легче. Я пробовала потом ходить и к другим преподавателям, но с ними такого эффекта не было. Конечно не скажу, что все было легко и получалось сразу, но это того стоило!


Спасибо тебе, Алена! Дай Бог тебе здоровья! Занимайся, не запускай себя!



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> никому не поздно! я со своим борюсь уже 2ой год! так вперед и очень аккуратно, практически любя, нужно заниматься хатха-йогой, или другим видом йоги.. главное чтобы твоему телу это нравилось!


Даша, ты молодец! Настоящий борец! За те 2 года, что ты занимаешься, ты очень много чего сделала. У тебя уже далеко не 4-я степень и даже уже не 3-я! Так что с твоим упорством и постоянством будет обязательно успех, вот увидишь!



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> О, да! мы вместе с тобой проходили через это! помню как моя деревянная спина кряхтела и не поддавалась, но вскоре сама начала чувствовать, что без тренировок деревенею... вот парадокс то!


А что поделать, приходится преодолевать разные трудности на пути, в том числе и деревянные спины))))))))))



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> полностью согласна с Ксенией! это действительно правда, смело от себя заявляю. Я раньше и представить не могла что такое дивное направление сможет мне помочь! Йога работает для всех!


Даша, позволь дополню: Йога работает для всех тех, кто не ленится и желает работать над собой!



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> а какая на Ваш взгляд адекватная оценка вашего лечения?
> если Вы полагаете, что мануальная терапия или операция помогает исправить сколиоз, то смею Вам сообщить, что Вы глубоко ошибаетесь! Лично мне мануальная терапия не помогла - а я, на протяжении 10 лет, ходила к самым лучшим специалистам, тратила колоссальные деньги! и что? каков результат? ни каков и даже не сдвинулся ни на йоту в лучшую сторону... до тех пор пока я не встретила своего преподавателя йоги, которая сама лично прошла те же пути, что и я, в поисках оптимального решения для лечения позвоночника (хотела найти хотя бы какой-нибудь вариант, при котором эти ужасные боли в спине пройдут).. и я нашла!
> так вот я вам скажу, и даже не побоюсь сказать во всеуслышание, что мануальная терапия без проработки мышц спины для лечения сколиоза - это ничто! это пустая трата денег! только вкупе с йогой и грамотной мануальной терапией возможно добиться исправления сколиоза и избавиться от болей в спине.
> Мне даже об этом сказала врач-ортопед, что работает в НИИ Ортопедии в Москве, когда я была на приеме у нее. Она мне не рекомендовала операцию, сказала что с такой спиной можно прожить и даже замуж выйти! и что просто нужно заниматься интенсивно.
> ...


Полностью поддерживаю Дарью и согласна на все 100 процентов!



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> ровная спинка! прям тож такую хочу!! но мы над этим работает! сейчас еще нашего спеца-мануальщика подключим Михалыча - тогда будет порядок!


Владимир  Михайлович - очень хороший специалист. Ровная спинка - результат тринадцатилетнего труда... и я думаю, что еще есть над чем работать


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (9 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Даша, ты молодец! Настоящий борец! За те 2 года, что ты занимаешься, ты очень много чего сделала. У тебя уже далеко не 4-я степень и даже уже не 3-я! Так что с твоим упорством и постоянством будет обязательно успех, вот увидишь!


я верю в это! я сделаю невозможное и потом покажу свой результат! ты Ксюша - молодец!

мои фото



ksenia написал(а):


> Полностью поддерживаю Дарью и согласна на все 100 процентов!


спасибо , моя дорогая! вместе - мы сила!



ksenia написал(а):


> Владимир Михайлович - очень хороший специалист. Ровная спинка - результат тринадцатилетнего труда... и я думаю, что еще есть над чем работать


совершенству нет предела! главное не опускать руки - бывают моменты, когда ты думаешь, что вот это предел... и процесс очень медленно идет, бывает и вообще приостанавливается... но это все усталость, сказывается и бешеный ритм нашей современной жизни... в таких случаях надо себя отпустить и дать отдохнуть, успокоиться, заняться приятными делами и потом снова вернуться со свежими силами к начатой работе... я так делаю!

мои фото


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (9 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> совершенству нет предела! главное не опускать руки - бывают моменты, когда ты думаешь, что вот это предел... и процесс очень медленно идет, бывает и вообще приостанавливается... но это все усталость, сказывается и бешеный ритм нашей современной жизни... в таких случаях надо себя отпустить и дать отдохнуть, успокоиться, заняться приятными делами и потом снова вернуться со свежими силами к начатой работе... я так делаю!


хотела добавить от Владимира Михайловича, сегодня он меня начал лечить - новый курс - 10 сеансов интенсива 
так он сказал, что тот человек, который считает йогу сомнительной практикой, на самом деле просто выделывается перед публикой... мануальная терапия - это пассивная терапия, а йога - это активная терапия. Так вот пассивная не будет работать без активной, и наоборот!
Йога - это лишь один из многочисленных вариантов активных практик направленных на мягкую и точную прокачку мышц, вытяжение и растяжение мышц. Мне нравится йога потому что это самая древняя практика, пришла она к нам с востока, и содержит в себе целую жизненную философию, мудрость восточных людей я бы так сказала... Для меня это уже образ жизни! Советую и вам попробовать, а если не понравится найти другой вид активной терапии, но уж точно не шейпинг, и не фитнес тренировки (рассчитанные на здоровых людей, в принципе), и не тренажерный зал - куда нам с такими спинами да в тяжелый вид атлетики?!
Выбор за вами. Мы с Ксенией являемся лишь живым примером для остальных.



ksenia написал(а):


> Даша, на фото дефекты спины почти не видны! Если бы я не знала твою спину, то может и не заметила бы


спасибки моя милая  уже сколько общаюсь с друзьями - а они не замечают - значит я умею хорошо прятать


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (10 Ноя 2011)

девчонки, как я рад за вас!  вы истинные воины света!  так держать и стремиться к своим благим целям, я с вами всецело согласен 



Владимир В. написал(а):


> Роль йоги в укреплении здоровья человека слишком преувеличена. Ведь создавали её (йогу) брахманы не для оздоровления, а для умертвления плоти, чтобы легче было уходить в "астрал". "Йогомания" так же опасна для здоровья человека, как и любая мания!


Владимир, у вас скудные познания о йоге. Чтобы добиться выхода в "астрал" необходимо огромное количество времени и полный отказ от мирских забот. Это достаточно трудная работа над телом и умом. Начинается эта работа с йоги как подготовкой тела к следующему уровню, а заканчивается безупречным владением техникой медитации, в которой работает тело и сознание, а ум отключается. Было бы неправильным назвать йогу - манией. В йогу люди приходят сами, их никто не заставляет.



Владимир В. написал(а):


> Явно неадекватно высокая оценка сомнительной методики оздоровления.


Скажите, пожалуйста, Владимир, какую оценку вы можете дать современной медицине в отношении ортопедии? Я имею в виду лечение кифозов, сколиозов, лордозов. Можно ли назвать ваши методы, которыми вы лечите своих пациентов, достаточными для них для полного выздоровления?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> Начинается эта работа с йоги как подготовкой тела к следующему уровню,.



вы недоговариваете Роман. Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?



Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> достаточными для них для полного выздоровления?



 В медицине применяют термин клиническое выздоровление, возврат трудоспособности, восстановление функции. А что вы имеете в виду,  уточните, что означает "полное выздоровление"?   Терминологическая беспризорность приводит к путанице и недопониманию, давайте применять одинаковые термины и не  будет путаницы.


----------



## abelar (11 Ноя 2011)

Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> . Чтобы добиться выхода в "астрал".


А, почему астрал в кавычках?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> . Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?


Уважаемый Игорь Григорьевич! тут в тексте есть "к чему":.....подготовкой тела к следующему уровню, а заканчивается безупречным владением техникой медитации, в которой работает тело и сознание, а ум отключается. "   (пост №74)


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (11 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы недоговариваете Роман. Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?


Слово «йога» произошло от санскритского корня йодж или йудж, имеющего много смысловых значений: «упряжка», «упражнение», «обуздание», «соединение», «единение», «связь», «гармония», «союз» и т. п.
Йога - в широком смысле означает совокупность различных духовных, психических и физических практик, нацеленных на управление психическими и физиологическими функциями организма с целью достижения человеком возвышенного духовного и психического состояния. Исходная цель йоги — изменение онтологического статуса в мире. Онтологический статус человека - это его порядок бытийствования. То есть каждый человек задается вопросом : " а какое место я занимаю в бытии (на земле)". И как правило человек, который занимается йогой получает на этот вопрос ответ. 
Таким образом, йога через физические практики помогает оздоровить тело, а через духовные практики - обрести гармонию своего бытия и просветления. Под просветлением понимается ясность сознания и осмысление своего бытия на земле, осмысление любой жизненной ситуации.



abelar написал(а):


> А, почему астрал в кавычках?


ну так написал потому что у оппонента было так написано.. чтоб ему понятнее было 
а вы знакомы с термином астрал? какое ваше отношение к йоге?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> В медицине применяют термин клиническое выздоровление, возврат трудоспособности, восстановление функции. А что вы имеете в виду, уточните, что означает "полное выздоровление"? Терминологическая беспризорность приводит к путанице и недопониманию, давайте применять одинаковые термины и не будет путаницы.


полное выздоровление - это полноценное выздоровление, когда болезнь отступила и больше не тревожит человека...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> полное выздоровление - это полноценное выздоровление, когда болезнь отступила и больше не тревожит человека...


это словоблудие, отступила, повернула за угол и т.д. Что конкретно происходит? Восстанавливается анатомия и то рубцом,  или речь идет о возврате функции,  или имеется ввиду отсутствие страдания?  Если идти по этим критерия то вы увидите что «выздоровление» как вы это понимаете возможно лишь при некоторых инфекционных заболеваниях, а все другие хвори ВСЕГДА оставляют те или иные «шрамы» на нашем бренном теле. Если бы был возможен вариант как вы назвали «полного выздоровления» то человеческое тело не умирало бы никогда а функционировало бы вечно.



Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> Слово «йога» произошло от санскритского корня йодж или йудж, имеющего много смысловых значений: «упряжка», «упражнение», «обуздание», «соединение», «единение», «связь», «гармония», «союз» и т. п.
> Йога - в широком смысле означает совокупность различных духовных, психических и физических практик, нацеленных на управление психическими и физиологическими функциями организма с целью достижения человеком возвышенного духовного и психического состояния. Исходная цель йоги — изменение онтологического статуса в мире. Онтологический статус человека - это его порядок бытийствования. То есть каждый человек задается вопросом : " а какое место я занимаю в бытии (на земле)". И как правило человек, который занимается йогой получает на этот вопрос ответ.
> Таким образом, йога через физические практики помогает оздоровить тело, а через духовные практики - обрести гармонию своего бытия и просветления. Под просветлением понимается ясность сознания и осмысление своего бытия на земле, осмысление любой жизненной ситуации.


Красиво, пафосно, не соответствует реальному - чисто европейский  взгляд на то, что он видит, но не понимает и пытается натянуть на себя, даже не утруждаясь выяснить с какой стороны это надевать))).
Я повторюсь, для чего в йоге ассаны, какова цель этой системы поз, что преследовал автор системы, вы считаете, что автор ставил целью достижение здоровья и лечение каких-то недуг?


----------



## ksenia (11 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> мои фото


Даша, на фото дефекты спины почти не видны! Если бы я не знала твою спину, то может и не заметила бы



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> хотела добавить от Владимира Михайловича, сегодня он меня начал лечить - новый курс - 10 сеансов интенсива
> так он сказал, что тот человек, который считает йогу сомнительной практикой, на самом деле просто выделывается перед публикой... мануальная терапия - это пассивная терапия, а йога - это активная терапия. Так вот пассивная не будет работать без активной, и наоборот!
> Йога - это лишь один из многочисленных вариантов активных практик направленных на мягкую и точную прокачку мышц, вытяжение и растяжение мышц. Мне нравится йога потому что это самая древняя практика, пришла она к нам с востока, и содержит в себе целую жизненную философию, мудрость восточных людей я бы так сказала... Для меня это уже образ жизни! Советую и вам попробовать, а если не понравится найти другой вид активной терапии, но уж точно не шейпинг, и не фитнес тренировки (рассчитанные на здоровых людей, в принципе), и не тренажерный зал - куда нам с такими спинами да в тяжелый вид атлетики?!
> Выбор за вами. Мы с Ксенией являемся лишь живым примером для остальных.


Хорошо сказано, Даша! Я думаю у каждого должен быть свой осознанный выбор. И никогда не стоит осуждать ту или иную методику если ты ее сам на себе не испробовал. А то бывают случаи, когда люди что-то где-то услышат и потом делают неправильные выводы.  Нельзя так. Почему если чье-то мнение отличается от твоего он является кардинально неверным? Главное - результат, а Пути могут быть разные.



Гульнарв написал(а):


> И правильно сделаете, я думаю многим будет интересна эта информация! Еще раз спасибо за ваш ответ!


Во здравие! Обращайтесь!



Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> девчонки, как я рад за вас!  вы истинные воины света!  так держать и стремиться к своим благим целям, я с вами всецело согласен


Роман, спасибо Вам за поддержку!!!!!! 



Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> Владимир, у вас скудные познания о йоге. Чтобы добиться выхода в "астрал" необходимо огромное количество времени и полный отказ от мирских забот. Это достаточно трудная работа над телом и умом. Начинается эта работа с йоги как подготовкой тела к следующему уровню, а заканчивается безупречным владением техникой медитации, в которой работает тело и сознание, а ум отключается. Было бы неправильным назвать йогу - манией. В йогу люди приходят сами, их никто не заставляет.


Я уже пыталась это объяснить, но меня не услышали! 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы недоговариваете Роман. Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?


У каждого своя цель - кто-то хочет оздоровить тело, а кто-то хочет оздоровить и душу, кто-то вообще ходит на йогу,чтобы похудеть - такие бывают, кому-то нужна растяжка, кому-то укрепить мышцы. Каждый ставит себе цель самостоятельно! Игорь,Вы абсолютно правы, что цель асан - оздоровление тела, НО, я думаю Вы также знаете, что это далеко не самая последняя ступень в Йоге. И если мы возьмем классический труд по йоге - Йога-сутры Патанджали, то там как раз дается описание аштанга йоги (не путать с аштанга-виньясой йогой). Так вот, в этих сутрах, которые являются классикой в Йоге, описаны 8 ступеней Йоги:
1) Ямы  - правила морального поведения в отношении окружающих (их 5) такие как ахимса (ненасилие), сатья (правдивость), астея (неворовство) и т.д.
2) Ниямы - принципы, которые йоги применяют по отношению к себе (их тоже 5) , например, шауча (чистота тела, мыслей,)
И вот с этих двух ступеней начинается настоящая йога, а не с физ. упражнений. Асаны же - это третья ступень в Йоге
3) асаны,,которые как раз для оздоровления тела
4) пранаямы (дыхательные упражнения)
5)пратьяхара
6) дхарана
7)дхьяна
8)самадхи ила как некоторые называют астрал 
Каждый сам выбирает для себя свою йогу -смотря кто что хочет. Чтобы Многие дальше 4-5 ступеней не идут - кому-то это не надо, а кто-то не может Потому что ЙОГА - это не только ЕДИНЕНИЕ, но еще и КОНТРОЛЬ и РАВНОВЕСИЕ!!!



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> В медицине применяют термин клиническое выздоровление, возврат трудоспособности, восстановление функции. А что вы имеете в виду, уточните, что означает "полное выздоровление"? Терминологическая беспризорность приводит к путанице и недопониманию, давайте применять одинаковые термины и не будет путаницы.


Медицина как правило лечит следствие, а не причины заболевания. Вы правильно говорите, что лечение происходит до возврата трудоспособности и восстановления функций, НО этого недостаточно. Приведу пример,с которым доводится часто сталкиваться: операция на позвоночник - выпрямляют позвоночник оперативным вмешательством, но можно ли сказать, что это выздоровление? В данном случае врачи имеют дело с следствием, а именно - с искривлением позвоночника. А основной причиной искривления являются слабые мышцы спины (слабая спина). Так вот, так как работа врачей происходит только на уровне следствия, а не причины, то позвоночник через определенное время возвращается в удобное для него положение и опять образуется сколиоз. То же самое с корсетами - они вроде выпрямляют, но: как только корсет убирается, позвоночник возвращается на место, потому что слабые мышцы спины.



abelar написал(а):


> А, почему астрал в кавычках?


этот термин в йоге не применяется, применяется термин самадхи. Кто-то там вверху начал с этого термина,вот так и пошло-поехало



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это словоблудие, отступила, повернула за угол и т.д. Что конкретно происходит? Восстанавливается анатомия и то рубцом, или речь идет о возврате функции, или имеется ввиду отсутствие страдания? Если идти по этим критерия то вы увидите что «выздоровление» как вы это понимаете возможно лишь при некоторых инфекционных заболеваниях, а все другие хвори ВСЕГДА оставляют те или иные «шрамы» на нашем бренном теле. Если бы был возможен вариант как вы назвали «полного выздоровления» то человеческое тело не умирало бы никогда а функционировало бы вечно.


а может просто врачи не умеют лечить в наше время? Иногда так со стороны наблюдаешь как они деньги на бедных людях делают, а толку от них мало!  Хотя это не удивительно, учитывая как в наше время учатся в университетах. Деньги решают все! Можно и врачом за деньги стать и неважно,что потом людей калечить будут. 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Красиво, пафосно, не соответствует реальному - чисто европейский взгляд на то, что он видит, но не понимает и пытается натянуть на себя, даже не утруждаясь выяснить с какой стороны это надевать))).
> Я повторюсь, для чего в йоге ассаны, какова цель этой системы поз, что преследовал автор системы, вы считаете, что автор ставил целью достижение здоровья и лечение каких-то недуг?


Игорь, Вам конечно как большому знатоку йоги видней что чему соответствует или нет, но позвольте спросить -а Вы разве не человек с европейским взглядом? К кому Вы себя относите? на человека с восточным взглядом Вы точно не похоже, Вы уж простите. Думаю на вторую часть Вашего  вопроса я уже ответила в посте № 88



taras_86 написал(а):


> Ксения, здравствуйте. Вот вы задали вопрос - "а может просто врачи не умеют лечить в
> наше время?"
> - Это как строители не умеют строить (хотя "вырастают" новые дома) или производители не умеют делать колбасу (на витринах её полно) - вопрос в качестве. А качество зависит от ответственности людей, вовлечённых в создание конечного объекта. Думаю для врачей этим объектом является хорошее самочувствие пациента, помощь в "строительстве утраченного здоровья"; и как в любой сфере, здесь находятся халтурщики, работающие не на результат, а чтобы тупо отработать, ни за что не отвечая. Я к чему это написал? - Нехорошо как-то вопрос ваш повис, ведь вы тоже в какой-то степени считаете себя врачом, и, поверьте, врачи умеют лечить, как и строители строить, но не все, обобщение, думаю, неуместно. Ну а вам успехов дальнейших)


Здравствуйте, Тарас! Согласна с Вами полностью, поэтому в том посте написала, что "Иногда со стороны наблюдаешь..." Безусловно это относилось не ко всем. Но все же раньше к человеку немного по-другому относились врачи. А сейчас в больницах что творится: если у тебя есть деньги - будет у тебя и палата и хороший уход и лечение и т.д., а если у тебя нет денег - можешь целый день в коридоре пролежать, никто не подойдет  Я такое сама наблюдала...


----------



## artha (11 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Роль йоги в укреплении здоровья человека слишком преувеличена. Ведь создавали её (йогу) брахманы не для оздоровления, а для умертвления плоти, чтобы легче было уходить в "астрал". "Йогомания" так же опасна для здоровья человека, как и любая мания!


Уважаемый Владимир, я надеюсь, что когда прочитав -эти шлоки из Бхагават Гиты и комментарий к ним у Вас откроется прозрение. Я буду молится, чтобы к Вам пришло сознание.
Бхагават Гита-это древнейшее писание. Она не индийская, она всемирная. Прочитав Бхагават Гиту у Вас на многое откроются глаза и с них спадет пелена невежества. Если у Вас возникнут вопросы, я с удовольствием Вам отвечу.
глава 5 текст 23 (Бхагават-гита как она есть, глава -Карма-йога)
шакнотйхаива йах содхум  прак шарира-вимокшанат
кама-кродхобхавам вегам са йуктах са сукхи нарах
перевод:
*Если человек в своем нынешнем теле научился сдерживать позывы материальных чувств*
*и обуздывать свои желания и гнев, значит, он уже достиг совершенства и обрел истинное счастье в этом мире*

глава 5 текст 24
йо нтах-сукхо нтар-арамас татхантар-джйотир эва йах
са йоги брахма-нирванам брахма-бхуто дхигаччхати
перевод:
*Тот, кто черпает счастье, наслаждение и бодрость духа  в себе самом и чей взор *
*всегда обращен внутрь, поистине совершенный йог-мистик. Он обретает освобождение и в конце *
*концов приходит ко Всевышнему. *

В этих стихах господь Кришна говорит о том, как обрести освобождение и прийти к нему. Но это не является сутью всей йоги. Это только ее ступени и об этом я напишу.

Хотел бы немного коснуться системы йоги, создателем которой является Патанджали.
В его "Йога-сутре " душа описана как пратьяг-атма и параг-атма. Душу, стремящуюся к чувственным удовольствиям, называют параг-атмой, но, когда та же самая душа становится равнодушной к ним, ее именуют пратьяг-атмой. Душа удерживается в теле десятью воздушными потоками, и ощутить это можно, научившись управлять дыханием. Система йоги Патанджали учит приемам управления воздушными потоками в теле. С помощью этих приемов душа может освободиться от материальных привязанностей. В этой системе конечной целью является уровень пратьяг-атмы, на котором душа отстраняется от материальной деятельности.
Органы чувств постоянно взаимодействуют с обьектами восприятия :ухо слышит звуки, глаза видят формы, нос различает запахи, язык ощущает вкус, а рука осязает предметы. Таким образом, каждый из органов чувств занят своей деятельностью, не связанной с душой. Все это функции прана-ваю (прана-энергия ваю-ветер, воздух). Апана-ваю движется вниз, вьяна-ваю выполняет функции сжатия и расширения, самана-ваю поддерживает равновесие, а удана-ваю движется вверх.
Человек, овладевший искусством йоги, использует эти воздушные потоки для того, чтобы осознать свое истинное "Я".

Харе Кришна! Будьте счастливы!
С уважением,
Артха


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Игорь, Вам конечно как большому знатоку йоги видней что чему соответствует или нет


откуда вам знать большой я знаток или малый?))) Зачем двать оценочные суждения о незнакомом человеке? Вы разве увидели в моих суждениях ошибку или не соответствие? Я только задал вопрос, простой и очевидный, зачем нужны ассаны? А вы не дав простой ответ на простой вопрос, втоптали мое имя в иронию и уничижение))). Где же ваши КОНТРОЛЬ и РАВНОВЕСИЕ? ))))


ksenia написал(а):


> а Вы разве не человек с европейским взглядом? К кому Вы себя относите? на человека с восточным взглядом Вы точно не похоже,


 ))) а вдруг вы ошиблись? откуда такая уверенность ТОЧНО не подходите )))).  Я никогда не говорю просто так, без веского фундамента, в отличии от епропейца я знаю цену и вес сказаного слова.


ksenia написал(а):


> Вы уж простите. Думаю на вторую часть Вашего вопроса я уже ответила в посте № 88


Нет, вы не дали ответ. Вопрос звучит очень просто: какова цель ассан? Тот кто их разработал ставил очень конкретную цель, вы знаете что это за цель?
"Кто начинает с уверенности заканчивает сомнением, кто начинает с сомнения заканчивает уверенностью."



ksenia написал(а):


> Игорь,Вы абсолютно правы, что цель асан - оздоровление тела, НО, я думаю Вы также знаете, что это далеко не самая последняя ступень в Йоге.


Я нигде не говорил что цель асан это оздоровление тела. Я *спрашивал Вас,* для чего они были разработаны автором (авторами). Это ваш ответ? Я правильно Вас понял, цель системы поз называемых асанами, дыхания (и некоторых других манипуляций проводимых с телом о которых не будем тут упоминать) есть ОЗДОРОВЛЕНИЕ, так?


----------



## ksenia (12 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> откуда вам знать большой я знаток или малый?))) Зачем двать оценочные суждения о незнакомом человеке? Вы разве увидели в моих суждениях ошибку или не соответствие? Я только задал вопрос, простой и очевидный, зачем нужны ассаны? А вы не дав простой ответ на простой вопрос, втоптали мое имя в иронию и уничижение))). Где же ваши КОНТРОЛЬ и РАВНОВЕСИЕ? ))))
> ))) а вдруг вы ошиблись? откуда такая уверенность ТОЧНО не подходите )))). Я никогда не говорю просто так, без веского фундамента, в отличии от епропейца я знаю цену и вес сказаного слова.
> 
> Нет, вы не дали ответ. Вопрос звучит очень просто: какова цель ассан? Тот кто их разработал ставил очень конкретную цель, вы знаете что это за цель?
> "Кто начинает с уверенности заканчивает сомнением, кто начинает с сомнения заканчивает уверенностью."


Уважаемый Игорь : каждый видит то,что хочет видеть Никаких оценочных суждений я не давала, я просто предоставила Вам возможность думать так, как Вы считаете правильным, потому что я не занимаюсь навязыванием своего мнения другим, у каждого человека оно свое, так что совсем не обязательно было все настолько усложнять и выкручивать .И совсем не обязательно вырезать часть моей фразы из целого предложения (чего Вы сами не рекомендовали делать в теме про вегетарианство, если не ошибаюсь) и коренным образом менять его смысл. Я просто задала Вам вопрос на которой не получила ответа, о том какие у Вас взгляды, если европейский подход Вы отрицаете. По-моему вполне нормальный вопрос. Где здесь ирония и УНИЧИЖЕНИЕ (простите я не поняла это слово) я не знаю А ответ на Ваш вопрос был дан, правда номер поста написать не могу - зачем-то тут все перепутали, видимо очень нравится моя тема, раз к ней так неравнодушны. Это пост, где я написал о 8 ступенях йоги, где асаны находятся на 3 ступени, будьте пожалуйста внимательнее, когда читаете.
Нет на свете людей, которые никогда и ни в чем не ошибаются, такова жизнь. Просто я знаю людей с восточным менталитетом, поэтому и выразила предположение, они не выражают мысли таким образом, как это делаете Вы. И не надо опять искать в моих словах иронию и что-либо еще. Это обычное общение (во всяком случае с моей стороны). Я еще раз повторюсь, хотя не люблю этого делать, что дала ответ по поводу асан - читайте внимательнее Вы знаете имя конкретного человека, кто разработал асаны? Поделитесь, пожалуйста и целью их создания. Это что-то новое, видимо.Так имя создателя асан просто нет, есть люди, которые собрали их воедино и описали их, такие как Айенгар, которые в свое 90+ лет до сих пор преподает и ранее Патанджали.
Мои контроль и равновесие всегда со мной, просто нужно быть чуточку внимательнее и не пытаться видеть что-то там где его нет!

Ой как интересно сделали, я теперь не могу "Ответить" на Ваш пост, могу только "Пожаловаться" Чего творят, сами не ведают.
Дабы не быть голословной: Ваши слова: *"Вы недоговариваете Роман. Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?"* Мой ответ на этот пост: *"Игорь, Вы абсолютно правы, что цель асан - оздоровление тела, НО, я думаю Вы также знаете, что это далеко не самая последняя ступень в Йоге...."*

По поводу  *"Я правильно Вас понял, цель системы поз называемых асанами, дыхания (и некоторых других манипуляций проводимых с телом о которых не будем тут упоминать) есть ОЗДОРОВЛЕНИЕ, так?"*
Во-первых, *никаких манипуляций,проводимых с телом там нет, это все Ваши  фантазии*
Во-вторых, про цели йоги я уже, писала, что для каждого они СВОИ! Сколько же можно мне уже повторяться? *А потом модераторы этого форума пишут про флуд.* Вы мне это вопрос уже не первый раз задаете, хотя я на него уже давным-давно ответила. И объяснила, что не буду отвечать за всех, т.к. у каждого СВОИ цели. Будьте добры, читайте внимательно, вот то,что уже было написано выше:* " У каждого своя цель - кто-то хочет оздоровить тело, а кто-то хочет оздоровить и душу, кто-то вообще ходит на йогу,чтобы похудеть - такие бывают, кому-то нужна растяжка, кому-то укрепить мышцы. Каждый ставит себе цель самостоятельно!"*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Ой как интересно сделали, я теперь не могу "Ответить" на Ваш пост, могу только "Пожаловаться" Чего творят, сами не ведают.
> Дабы не быть голословной: Ваши слова: *"Вы недоговариваете Роман. Подготовка тела К ЧЕМУ??? Может цель асан оздоровить тело?"* Мой ответ на этот пост: *"Игорь, Вы абсолютно правы, что цель асан - оздоровление тела, НО, я думаю Вы также знаете, что это далеко не самая последняя ступень в Йоге...."*


Ок, разобрались, ответ ясен - здоровье тела.  Теперь я объясню почему с упорством маньяка я у вас  так "выпытывал" эту тайну и каким боком тут европейцы))).
Давайте наш разговор построим как диалог двух людей, максимально симпатизирующих друг другу. Я буду предельно корректен и прошу вас не обижаться, если ненароком допущу бестактность.
Итак, здоровье тела...
 Вы знаете (Я ТАК ДУМАЮ), что европеец и индус по-разному понимают неизбежность колеса Сансары. Как европеец воспринимает  реинкарнацию? УРАААААААААААААА!!!!!! я снова буду жить, я умру, но я опять воплощусь в будущей жизни, я снова буду ЖИТЬ!!!! Снова наступит весна))))) УРА!!!

Но, это европейский взгляд. Попробуйте в Индии подойти к Парии и сказать: " я видел вещий сон, в следующей жизни ты будешь БРАХМАНОМ", как Вы думаете, что Вам он ответит?
Жду ответа от Вас, иначе диалог превратиться в монолог)))


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Екатерина Т. написал(а):


> да! найти бы время на такие дела! полезно, конечно, очень!


Екатерина, главное - желание!



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы хотите ответить на поставленный вопрос, или так, поговорить?


Я смотрю меня опередили... Игорь, а Вы не видите явного ответа? По-моему ответ очевиден!



AlenaL написал(а):


> с Ксенией я познакомилась в 2009 году на этом форуме. У меня тоже сколиоз.Она очень быстро отозвалсь, мы встретились, потом она посмотрела спину и уже через пару дней я пришла к ней на первое индивидуальное занятие. Раньше у меня болела спина и область поясницы, когда стала заниматься -мне стало гораздо легче. Я пробовала потом ходить и к другим преподавателям, но с ними такого эффекта не было. Конечно не скажу, что все было легко и получалось сразу, но это того стоило!


Алена, у тебя огромный потенциал, главное не переставай заниматься!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Я смотрю меня опередили... Игорь, а Вы не видите явного ответа? По-моему ответ очевиден!


Нет, ангел мой,  я желал бы, что бы вы озвучили эту очевидность, иначе нет диалога.  Итак, повторю вопрос: "Попробуйте в Индии подойти к Парии и сказать: " я видел вещий сон, в следующей жизни ты будешь БРАХМАНОМ", как Вы думаете, что Вам он ответит"?


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ок, разобрались, ответ ясен - здоровье тела. Теперь я объясню почему с упорством маньяка я у вас так "выпытывал" эту тайну и каким боком тут европейцы))).
> Давайте наш разговор построим как диалог двух людей, максимально симпатизирующих друг другу. Я буду предельно корректен и прошу вас не обижаться, если ненароком допущу бестактность.
> Итак, здоровье тела...
> Вы знаете (Я ТАК ДУМАЮ), что европеец и индус по-разному понимают неизбежность колеса Сансары. Как европеец воспринимает реинкарнацию? УРАААААААААААААА!!!!!! я снова буду жить, я умру, но я опять воплощусь в будущей жизни, я снова буду ЖИТЬ!!!! Снова наступит весна))))) УРА!!!
> ...


Игорь, я думаю, что совсем не нужно что-то выпытывать с упорством маньяка как Вы сказали, мы же нормальные цивилизованные люди. Я ни в коем случае на вас не обижаюсь, Игорь! Наоборот, мне очень интересно дискутировать с Вами
Во-первых, начнем с того, что люди либо воспринимают и принимают факт реинкарнации, либо не воспринимают. И здесь совсем не важно кто этот человек: европеец, индус или кто-то еще. То же самое, если Вы скажете, что черный или белый цвет индус и европеец видят по-разному. Дело не в принадлежности к какой либо нации,  Здесь вопрос в правильном восприятии этого термина. Я знаю массу европейцев и индусов, которые воспринимают этот термин правильно и в этом они едины. Душа бессмертна, а тело лишь "одежда" Души. От того как ты себя ведешь в данной, либо в прошлой жизни, ты получишь соответствующее тело в этой или сложной жизни, притом не обязательно тело Человека. Что касается индусов, то это очень смиренный народ, они многое принимают так, как это нужно принимать.  Для них большая честь родится БРАХМАНОМ, чтобы понять это рекомендую хотя бы посмотреть Вишну-Пураны или прочитать Бхагават Гиту как она есть .  Безусловно многие из тех индусов,  и не только индусов, которые занимаются духовным развитием стремятся к тому, чтобы оборвать цепь перерождений, но если оно все же происходит - родиться в теле Человека, тем более в теле Брахмана - это большая честь! Потому что только в теле Человека предоставляется масса возможностей для духовного и физического развития!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Безусловно многие из тех индусов, и не только индусов, которые занимаются духовным развитием стремятся к тому, чтобы оборвать цепь перерождений,


Да ответ будет для европейца очень странным))). Я согласен с Вами, он посмотрит на вас с удивлением и спросит ЗА ЧТО???? За что ты мне желаешь такой участи. В сознании индусов, авторов йоги, рождение есть зло, которое надо преодолеть. Восток, в отличии от запада, имеет другой пафос реинкарнации. Это не взгляд европейца, « ура снова будет весна и я возрожусь для жизни». Это противоположенное утверждение: Я РОЖДАЮСЬ, ЧТОБЫ СНОВА БОЛЕТЬ, СТРАДАТЬ И УМИРАТЬ неизвестно какой лютой смертью. Именно так воспринимают колесо Сансары те, кто создал йогу. Йога создавалась для очень конкретной цели, вернуть атман к брахману. Путь в этом направлении требует предельного сосредоточения. Вот тут и возникают ассаны. Причина их возникновения ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНАЯ. Человек в придельном сосредоточении не должен отвлекаться на позывы тела, я медитирую, а тело, простите, хочет писи, каки, кушать, да и сердце гупает как бубен отвлекая сознание, и дыхание шумит как ураган. Так я его, тело свое, посажу в такой позе и так заставлю дышать и сердце заставлю так биться, чтобы оно не мешало мне. Система ассан создавалась исключительно для погашения физиологических функций организма, а не для оздоровления. Индус, который создавал бы йогу для здоровья это и в страшном сне не приснится. Какое здоровье????))) Индусу не интересно здоровье, ведь весь мир это майя))) дурной сон, кто будет заботиться о сновиденьях)))). Именно восприятие окружающего мира как майя, как нереальность, привело к тому, что в Индии нет древних хроник. Есть веды, есть упанишад, а исторических хроник нет. В отличии от соседнего Китая где все записывалось начиная с эпохи Хуан-Ди.
Простите, что длинно получилось, я старался быть предельно кратким и излагать только суть цели. Вы согласны с этим пояснением Ксения? Цель жизни индуса-йога я правильно изложил? Жду ответа.


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Да ответ будет для европейца очень странным))). Я согласен с Вами, он посмотрит на вас с удивлением и спросит ЗА ЧТО???? За что ты мне желаешь такой участи. В сознании индусов, авторов йоги, рождение есть зло, которое надо преодолеть. Восток, в отличии от запада, имеет другой пафос реинкарнации. Это не взгляд европейца, « ура снова будет весна и я возрожусь для жизни». Это противоположенное утверждение: Я РОЖДАЮСЬ, ЧТОБЫ СНОВА БОЛЕТЬ, СТРАДАТЬ И УМИРАТЬ неизвестно какой лютой смертью. Именно так воспринимают колесо Сансары те, кто создал йогу. Йога создавалась для очень конкретной цели, вернуть атман к брахману. Путь в этом направлении требует предельного сосредоточения. Вот тут и возникают ассаны. Причина их возникновения ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНАЯ. Человек в придельном сосредоточении не должен отвлекаться на позывы тела, я медитирую, а тело, простите, хочет писи, каки, кушать, да и сердце гупает как бубен отвлекая сознание, и дыхание шумит как ураган. Так я его, тело свое, посажу в такой позе и так заставлю дышать и сердце заставлю так биться, чтобы оно не мешало мне. Система ассан создавалась исключительно для погашения физиологических функций организма, а не для оздоровления. Индус, который создавал бы йогу для здоровья это и в страшном сне не приснится. Какое здоровье????))) Индусу не интересно здоровье, ведь весь мир это майя))) дурной сон, кто будет заботиться о сновиденьях)))). Именно восприятие окружающего мира как майя, как нереальность, привело к тому, что в Индии нет древних хроник. Есть веды, есть упанишад, а исторических хроник нет. В отличии от соседнего Китая где все записывалось начиная с эпохи Хуан-Ди.
> Простите, что длинно получилось, я старался быть предельно кратким и излагать только суть цели. Вы согласны с этим пояснением Ксения? Цель жизни индуса-йога я правильно изложил? Жду ответа.



Во-первых, Вы мне так и не назвали ни авторов Йоги, ни авторов асан

Во-вторых, почитайте все-таки Бхагават Гиту, тогда будет более правильное представление о жизни и перерождении. Я уже писала о значимости перерождения в теле Человека, это далеко не каждому дано, т.к. можно родиться и тараканом на этой планете. Только через тело Человека можно достигнуть освобождения. Перерождение в теле Человека. Посмотрите хотя бы комментарий artha пост 43 последний абзац. *Абсолютно неверное утверждение, что рождение зло, *духовно развивающиеся люди по-другому это воспринимают и трактуют, и далеко не все из них, к Вашему сведению - индусы,точно так же как и далеко не каждый индус - йог.Так что оставьте этот народ в покое. Перерождение воспринимается как испытание, через которое должен пройти Человек, и если он проходит это испытание, то достигает освобождения, а если не проходит, то будет еще рождаться.

В-третьих, из какого такого источника Вы взяли,что как Вы называет создатели йоги воспринимают колесо Сансары так, как Вы написали? Да еще с такой уверенностью

В-четвертых, Вы как врач должны бы помнить одну простую истину: В ЗДОРОВОМ ТЕЛЕ ЗДОРОВЫЙ ДУХ! Попробуйте посидите в медитации часок-другой,если у Вас слабая спина или не раскрыты тазобедренные суставы А Йоги сидят в медитации часами. Вот так-то! Вы конечно меня простите Игорь, но у Вас очень искаженное понятие о Йоге.

В-пятых, а какие исторические хроники Вам нужны. И что по-вашему веды и упанишады, а также Бхагават Гита?

В-шестых - я так грубо не обобщаю о людях. Опять же повторю, что цели у Всех разные. В разные времена у разных людей разные цели и каждый выбирает свою. А если Вас интересует все-таки именно Йога как древнее учение, а не современное ее видоизменение, то рекомендую ознакомиться и хотя бы посмотреть, а не прочитать Вишну-Пураны, Махабхарату и все-таки изучить Бхагават Гиту, в которой Ваш пытливый ум найдет все ответы на вопросы После этого, если захотите, обсудим эту тему, а пока у Вас поверхностное представление, которое не совсем верное. Поэтому не вижу смысла что-то досконально объяснять, пока нет представления о всей картине в целом. Это будет спор не о чем, понимаете? Ни в коем случае не хочу Вас обидеть, но таков мой ответ


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Во-первых, Вы мне так и не назвали ни авторов Йоги, ни авторов асан


 Ангел мой, ну зачем вы спрашиваете меня об очевидном?))) Я ведь не требую от вас указать автора Упанишад))).


ksenia написал(а):


> *Абсолютно неверное утверждение, что рождение зло, *


абсолютное зло и неизбежность для тех,  кто ЖЕЛАЕТ. Или вы не хотите достичь мокши? Вы стремитесь к бесконечному числу смертей и страданий?



ksenia написал(а):


> Перерождение воспринимается как испытание, через которое должен пройти Человек,


 нет это НАКАЗАНИЕ за то что он ЖЕЛАЛ, а ВОЗНАГРАЖДЕНИЕ за то что он достиг  нежелания есть мокша.  Карма штука упрямая, зачем отрицать очевидное?


ksenia написал(а):


> В-третьих, из какого такого источника Вы взяли,что как Вы называет создатели йоги воспринимают колесо Сансары так, как Вы написали? Да еще с такой уверенностью


 Если скажу из  Садханы,  ангел мой, Вы не поверетите,  потому скажу из Карма-йоги.



ksenia написал(а):


> Вы как врач должны бы помнитну простую истину: В ЗДОРОВОМ ТЕЛЕ ЗДОРОВЫЙ ДУХ!


 очень спорное утверждение.



ksenia написал(а):


> В-пятых, а какие исторические хроники Вам нужны. И что по-вашему веды и упанишады, а также Бхагават Гита?


 священные духовные тексты индусов, а не история древней  индии.



ksenia написал(а):


> Поэтому не вижу смысла что-то досконально объяснять, пока нет представления о всей картине в целом.


удобный способ уклониться
Но остается факт цель ассан это  обуздание тела.
 А что там у нас в Индии делается с оказанием медицинской помощи йогам не интерисовались?

Раз вы закончили обсуждение проблемы, то и я закончу, подытожу только вот этими ссылками, для общего развития всем тем кому интересна польза йоги для здоровья, так сказать взгляд и факты изнутри традиции,  а не европейского плагиата ))))
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...a-bad-for-your-knees-Indian-doctor-warns.html

а вот интервью с американским ортопедом
http://www.impactlab.net/2007/01/09/yoga-related-injuries-on-the-rise/


----------



## Udivit (14 Ноя 2011)

Ксения, Вы умница!
Ваша история показатель для тех кто смотрит и видит, учится и познает себя и жизнь.
 Ваша история раздражитель, для тех кто не хочет видить и слышать ничего кроме собственного опыта. Это Кошмар, для тех кто закостенел в своих взглядах и не может даже предположить, что способен ошибаться.
Игорь Вам легко было найти в интернете статьи порочащие йоговские практики? Думаю, что не просто...но Вы упорны и последовательны! Вот только реальный пример автора темы, почему-то не был оценен вами по достоинству.  Очень жаль, это сделало бы Вам честь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Игорь Вам легко было найти в интернете статьи порочащие йоговские практики?


Простите, не знаю вашего имени, о каком опорочивании идет речь? Мы, беседуя с Ксенией, пытались  раскрывали суть  древней РЕЛИГИОЗНО-философской традиции, каждый для себя выработал свое видение,  и  это не значит что это видение единственно правильное))).   То,  что в кастрированном варианте предлагают европейские гуру, сами позы без их целевого и смыслового наполнения есть полуправда, обман. Ассаны СПОСБСТВУЮТ достижению  основной,  РЕЛИГИОЗНОЙ,  цели для этого они и создавались. К обретению здоровья эти позы имеют такое же отношение, как и земные поклоны в Православии. Подтверждение этому утверждению ссылки врачей ортопедов, как в самой Индии, так и в США. Это факты просто факты и ничего личного. Я никого  не отговариваю ни от йоги, ни от  любой другой религиозной практики, каждый САМ решает, как ему спасаться, я только ратую за всестороннюю информированность. Ксения раскрыла положительную сторону этой древней религиозно-философской традиции, а я показал другой оборот медали, который также реально существует. Вот и все, не более. По поводу ссылок, найти их не составит никакого труда, даже при поверхностном знании английского, благо в Индии он официальный и информации на нем валом. 


Udivit написал(а):


> это сделало бы Вам честь!


"...Хвалу и клевету приемли равнодушно..."


----------



## Udivit (15 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не знаю вашего имени, о каком опорочивании идет речь?


Моё имя - Илья. Речь идет о ссылках в которых неизвестные никому врачи расказывают якобы свой опыт, лечения больных йогов. При этом реальный человек Ксения рассказала о своем успешном опыте занятий. Так вы на её опыт глаза закрываете, а на опыт не понятно кого указываете. Это по вашему правильно?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> К обретению здоровья эти позы имеют такое же отношение, как и земные поклоны в Православии.


 То есть вы считаете, что свой позвоночник Ксения вылечила не благодаря упражнениям, а благодаря...чему?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Моё имя - Илья. Речь идет о ссылках в которых неизвестные никому врачи расказывают якобы свой опыт, лечения больных йогов.



http://www.rajgopalkneesurg.com/surgeon.php
http://www.drjohnnybenjamin.com/about.html


----------



## Udivit (16 Ноя 2011)

http://www.altermed.ru/articles.php?cid=3975  Вот им это расскажите!


----------



## ksenia (16 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Ксения, Вы умница!
> Ваша история показатель для тех кто смотрит и видит, учится и познает себя и жизнь.
> Ваша история раздражитель, для тех кто не хочет видить и слышать ничего кроме собственного опыта. Это Кошмар, для тех кто закостенел в своих взглядах и не может даже предположить, что способен ошибаться.
> Игорь Вам легко было найти в интернете статьи порочащие йоговские практики? Думаю, что не просто...но Вы упорны и последовательны! Вот только реальный пример автора темы, почему-то не был оценен вами по достоинству. Очень жаль, это сделало бы Вам честь!


БлагоДарствую!

*Всем Доброго Дня и Доброго Здравия!*

Когда писала свою историю, долго сомневалась - надо, не надо!Не особо хотелось писать о себе такое, да еще и выставлять во все видение. Но теперь я не жалею и даже не сомневаюсь. Потому что очень много людей прочитало эту статью и отозвались - кто-то здесь, на форуме, кто-то обратился ко мне лично. Люди записываются на занятия уже на следующую весну! Потому что каждому человеку надо давать шанс, надежду и веру. Просто все все прекрасно видят и понимают: видят и  агрессию врачей и искусственное сдерживание/занижение баллов/голосов или не знаю чего там еще модераторами! Это не мои слова, это слова людей, которые ко мне стали обращаться после публикации этой статьи. Не переживайте, высказываться на этом форуме они не будут - не за чем.  Так что огромное спасибо за то, что так подстегнули людей!

*Илья, благодарю за ссылку! По поводу детской йоги  абсолютно согласна - сама вела ее для деток от 2-х до 12 лет!!! *

Игорь, Ваши ссылки даже не открывала. В интернете много всякого-всякого, надо уметь выбирать информацию. К тому же зачем мне чья-то теория, если я сама практик - все испытала на себе и знаю какие могут быть результаты.
По поводу оказания медицинской помощи йогам и т.д. - во-первых, йоги сами себя лечат, если болеют  Кстати за то время, что стала вегетарианкой я не разу не болела, все хронические болезни как-то сами отвалились. Во-вторых, об эффективной системе лечения людей с учетом их конституции  писать думаю не стоит..."местные " не поймут и не одобрят, слишком догматические взгляды у некоторых .

*Желаю всем хорошего дня!*

Забыло еще написать: лично знакома с несколькими йоготерапевтами - практикующими врачами! Замечательные люди, которые активно применяют йогические знания в лечении людей.

И конечно же лично знаю людей, которых йога в буквальном смысле ставила на ноги после комы, после потери способности ходить, разговаривать и т.д.

Как сказала одна врач (г. Москва), которая практикуют йогу уже достаточно долго по поводу применения лекарств в одном случае (не пишу в каком и какие конкретно лекарства, потому что это не так важно, не в этом сейчас суть): "Как ВРАЧ я ДОЛЖНА Вам это посоветовать и прописать, но как ЙОГ я бы НИКОГДА Вам это не порекомендовала применять и принимать" Я думаю многие сейчас поняли о чем идет речь


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Игорь, Ваши ссылки даже не открывала.


Ксения я вас, наверное, огорчу, но я их давал не совсем для вас))). Я их дал для тех, кто БУДЕТ читать ваш рассказ. Человек, перед тем как что-то выполнять со своим телом имеет право на получение ПОЛНОЙ информации, а не однобокой, называется это ИНФОРМИРОВАННОЕ принятие решения )))


----------



## Лукоша (16 Ноя 2011)

Я сходил на первое занятие ,мне очень понравилось.Час занятий всё тело ноет но после Шавасаны я почувствоваал такое облегчение и расслабление!)Спасибо вам Ксения за рекомендации.


----------



## ksenia (18 Ноя 2011)

Кстати, уважаемые оппоненты и те, кто не признает Йогу или отрицает ее как эффективную систему оздоровления, а ведь Вы отрицаете то, что признано уже во всем мире! И причем признано официально государствами, т.к. существуют официальные организации - Федерации (Киевская, Украинская, Московская, Российская.... международные федерации йоги в конце концов). Как Вы думаете, если Йога действительно таит в себе что-то опасное, подозрительное и т.д. могла бы она существовать официально во всем мире? Почему так много йога-студий открывается во всех городах и притом они же все открытые, не подпольные. Подумайте об этом на досуге...


----------



## практик (19 Ноя 2011)

... и еще интересный момент - йогой занимается Д. Медведев, Р. Нургалиев, ну и еще множество известных людей. К религиозно-филосовским учениям, кстати, йога не имеет никакого отношения. А Гимнастика Йогов - полезна практически всем, без исключения.


----------



## практик (19 Ноя 2011)

Вот один из моих знакомых со следующим диагнозом:  компрессионный перелом первого поясничного позвонка и осколочно-компрессионный перелом двенадцатого грудного позвонка со смещением и со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Он упал с 4-го этажа во время строительных работ - приземлился на обе ноги. На фото - результат его занятий йогой.


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

практик написал(а):


> ... и еще интересный момент - йогой занимается Д. Медведев, Р. Нургалиев, ну и еще множество известных людей. К религиозно-филосовским учениям, кстати, йога не имеет никакого отношения. А Гимнастика Йогов - полезна практически всем, без исключения.


Здравствуйте, практик, добро пожаловать в мою тему! Про Медведева тоже хотела написать - никак руки не доходили! Благодарствую!



практик написал(а):


> Вот один из моих знакомых со следующим диагнозом: компрессионный перелом первого поясничного позвонка и осколочно-компрессионный перелом двенадцатого грудного позвонка со смещением и со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Он упал с 4-го этажа во время строительных работ - приземлился на обе ноги. На фото - результат его занятий йогой.


Браво - в отличной форме!!!  У человека сильная воля и сильное желание в достижении цели! А еще этот пример показывает, что заниматься Йогой - никогда не поздно... в любом возрасте!


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

Гульнарв написал(а):


> Ксения, с большим интересом прочитала ваш рассказ, Вы-молочина!!! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие осаны помогаю в исправлении искривления позвоночника?Те асаны которые вы представили на фотографиях для меня пока сложны)))) Может существуют асаны для "новичков"вроде меня, которые возможно выполнять в домашних условиях?


Гульнара, здравствуйте! Прошу прощения за то,что долго не публиковала упражнения! К сожалению, предыдущие упражнения с фото господа модераторы объединили, тем самым перепутав там все, но я все же надеюсь,что Вы смогли разобраться. Если будут вопросы - обязательно отвечу.

Итак, поза треугольника - здесь идет не только вытяжение подколенных связок, но и вытяжение позвоночника. Обязательно условие - ноги прямые. Одна стопа направлена вперед, другая стопа под 45 градусов. Если сначала тяжело опустить руку на землю - допускается вариант с рукой на голени. С каждым выдохом старайтесь глубже войти в асану и расслабить мышцы, где чувствуете вытяжение. При возможности закрывайте глаза и сосредоточьтесь на ощущениях в теле. Верхняя рука должна быть перпендикулярна полу/земле, голова и плечи по возможности в плоскости ног, не заваливайтесь вперед. Старайтесь,чтобы голова была над стопой.


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

Теперь перевернутый треугольник - заносим руку за противоположной бедро -это скрутка. По поводу ограничений в скрутках я уже писала выше. Рука направленная вверх должна быть перпендикулярна. Взгляд за пальцами вытянутой руки. Если сможете закрывайте глаза. Ноги не сгибать. Для новичков допускается захват за голень. Техника дыхания такая же - с каждым выдохом стараться глубже войти в асану.


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

Следующая асана  - уткатасана. Поставьте ноги вместе, соедините и носочки и пятки. Поднимите руки вверх и соедините руки в намасте, перекрестите большие пальцы рук. Сделайте вдох и с выдохом согните колени. Старайтесь приседать ниже, при этом отводите прямые руки назад. Взгляд вверх. В этой асане очень хорошо прорабатывается спина и укрепляются мышцы ног.


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

Ну вот дорогие форумчане, такое сообщение пришло ко мне от admina без права ответа на него 

_Ксения, коротко: владелец форума заметил, что очень большая вероятность, что Ваши темы будут сняты с конкурса. Вы вносите негатив и общаетесь с врачами, которые нам ЛИЧНО помогли не совсем корректно _
_Кроме того, Ваша накрутка заметна и здесь не нужно спорить. Всем все ясно._
_Переписки не будет._

Никакого негатива я не вносила и никого оскорбляла, скорее это было наоборот.

_"которые нам ЛИЧНО помогли не совсем корректно " - _извините не поняла о чем речь...

Можете делать все что угодно, я уже писала об этом, этим только подтвердите мою правоту вот и все.  Правда всегда глаза колет

Я ничего не накручиваю, потому что мне это не надо, мне есть чем заняться  Это же очевидно,что тему посещает много народу. Честно говоря сама была удивлена.
Действительно, всем все ясно!

_
_


----------



## Березка (19 Ноя 2011)

Ксения и все участники темы!
Прошу еще раз обратить ваше внимание на "Правила форума", 





> *Запрещено* *публичное обсуждение и комментирование* *действий модераторов и администраторов.*
> *Участники, не понимающие предупреждения, не реагирующие на требования Администрации форума*, *блокируются*.


Теперь по теме,
Если у вас есть большое желание пообщаться на тему йоги, вегетарианства,
религии, питании и т.д., то милости прошу в раздел "разное",
там вы можете создать свою тему, общаться, благодарить, спорить,
делать все то, чем вы сейчас занимаетесь.
Но, прошу не надо засорять темы конкурса.
Надеюсь никого не обидела, спасибо.


----------



## artha (19 Ноя 2011)

Такое ощущение, что конкурс превратился в фарс и иллюзию конкурса. Понятно, что в наше время медицина отделяет тело от души. И людям, которые давали клятву Гиппократа, трудно принять и понять  этот факт. Когда человек не способен грамотно отстоять свою точку зрения и правильно применять будхи (интелект) он начинает действовать не совсем корректно в отношении тех людей, которые думают не так как он. Форумы для того и существуют, чтобы люди обменивались идеями и давали друг другу отношение. Я всегда получал удовольствие, когда мои подчиненные думали не так как я. Я даже поощрял это.
Когда, все вербальные возможности исчерпаны вход идут кулаки и агрессивные методы- это означает, что ты проиграл. Не знаю, оставят ли мой комментарий модераторы, но по крайней мере они его прочтут.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Березка, давайте жить дружно!
> В теме нет ни оскорблений, ни хамства. Спор есть, выяснение взглядов участников форума тоже есть, но разве это плохо? Конечно, порой эмоционально, иногда с иронией, но мы же тут не враги собрались.
> Врачи люди уважаемые, и их авторитет под сомнение не ставится. Но существуют разные точки зрения, и разве не в споре рождается истина?
> Не рубите тему, пожалуйста, это не принесёт пользы форуму.


я согласна с этим мнением!
предлагаю перенести наши темы из конкурсной темы в отдельное место, так чтобы все ответы сохранились (если это технически возможно).


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

С помощью йоги можно вылечить не только позвоночник, но и гинекологические заболевания, избавиться от аллергии  и астмы и т.д. У многих людей, которые приходят на занятия есть блоки в теле, которые мешают. Это могут быть и психологические блоки, не только физические.  Кстати, как показывает практика, женщины у которых не раскрыты тазобедренные и у которых там блоки страдают гинекологическими заболеваниями.
Пример из моего занятия: женщина с достаточно хорошей растяжкой не могла делать поперечный шпагат, после нескольких занятий подготовки в поперечном треугольнике снялся психологический блок - она просто увидела что причина того,что она не могла сделать определенное упражнение идет от ее неуверенности  в себе, ей просто показалось,что она падает в пустоту. После такого кратковременного эффекта она с легкостью избавилась от этого психологического блока и смогла сделать поперечный шпагат
Примерно такой же пример был у меня с девочкой,когда она пыталась выполнить бакхаконасану. При этом, когда у людей снимаются определенные блоки - кто-то видит причину блока, у кого-то от неожиданности могут пойти слезы, особенно если этот блок не только физический, но и психологический.
Иногда, видя проблемы людей в выполнении той или другой асаны могу сказать о наличии той или иной болезни в организме. как правило мои предположения оказываются верными. Так что с помощью йоги можно еще и диагностику болезней проводить


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Никто не заинтересован в нашем здоровье больше чем мы сами! Поэтому, пока мы сами о себе не позаботимся никто  о нас не позаботиться, не стоит перекладывать заботу о своем здоровье на других людей. С помощью йоги как раз возможно взяться за себя, здесь как раз результат зависит полностью только от Вас самих.  Там где медицина бессильна, возможно лечение с помощью йоготерапии.
Так, например, *Марк Жолондз,  профессор медицины,* специалист высшей категории, с 2-мя высшими образованиями, человек, который более 40 лет своей жизни посвятил  медицинским исследованиям. Так вот он *отвергает оперативное вмешательство в позвоночник!* Мануальная терапия и акупунктура дают гораздо больший эффект, нежели оперативное вмешательство, лекарства и т.д. А йога как раз сочетает в себе то, что нужно.  Марк автор множества книг.
Приведу еще один пример -* Леонид Гарценштейн  - президент ассоциации йоги в Молдавии, практикует йогу уже более 35 лет.* Когда-то врачи нашли у него 2 грыжи, настаивали на операции. В случае отказа от операции прогнозировали полный паралич. *Леонид вместо операции выбрал тогда йогу и сейчас он представляет людям свою программу оздоровления позвоночника во всем мире.* Сейчас Леонид один из известнейших йоготерапевтов и специалистов по позвоночнику. Ссылку на него давать не буду, кто захочет итак найдет - в интернет материала по нему и по его лекциям очень много!


----------



## Admin (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Ну вот дорогие форумчане, такое сообщение пришло ко мне от admina без права ответа на него


Это йога учит личные сообщения выставлять напоказ всем? 

Отвечу всей Вашей компании, которой нужно научиться еще многому. В первую очередь уважать людей, которых Вы оскорбили и которые помогли многим людям. Я всех знаю. Большинство лично. Именно Ваше отношение и накрутка повлияло на то, о чем Вы просили: темы сняты с конкурса


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> К сожалению, никто из оппонентов так и не смог опровергнуть ЙОГУ как науку, т.к. сами не владеют этим материалом - только лишь по наслышке или по материалам интернета. И обижаться здесь не на что, просто как говорится - не зная броду не лезь в воду вот и все!


Ксения, это вам показалось, вы невнимательно читали. Вам предоставили ссылки, но вы их даже не смотрели, вы так писали. Очень трудно говорить с человеком, который не желает видеть факты))))


----------



## abelar (21 Ноя 2011)

Все-таки врач - удивительная профессия! Раньше дачи и сноуборд - были источниками нашего экономического благополучия. С пилатеса, да шейпинга люди так не калечились. Как только народ ударился в йогу - посещаемость выросла в разы!!!! Кстати, коллеги-гастроэнтерологи тоже молятся на сыроедов и вегетарианцев...
Хайль Кришна! как говорят в Мюнхене


----------



## Udivit (21 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Все-таки врач - удивительная профессия! Раньше дачи и сноуборд - были источниками нашего экономического благополучия. С пилатеса , да шейпинга люди так не калечились. Как только народ ударился в йогу - посещаемость выросла в разы!!!! Кстати, коллеги-гастроэнтерологи тоже молятся на сыроедов и вегетарианцев...
> Хайль Кришна! как говорят в Мюнхене


Согласен- врач профессия удивительная! Всякого приходится насмотреться. Наверное подобное можно сказать о занятиях боксом, конным спортом, легкой гимнастикой, автогонками, футболом, хоккеем, теннисом, следует упомянуть шоферов, строителей, заводских рабочих и фермеров и ещё многих можно поместить в этот список. Знаю, что и таблетками народ травится, и в больницах к старым болячкам ещё и новые заболевания добавляют.
Так что на ваш век, доктор, работы хватит. Только как то непонятно стало, что это ваши колеги-гастроэнтерологи моляться на вегетарианцев и сыроедов? Что те им денег много приносят?
Количество людей посещающих врачей после занятий йоги выросло в связи с выросшей популярностью йоги в нашей стране. И не потому, что йога калечит, а потому, что занимаются "без головы", не подготовленные пытаются исполнить ассаны, на которые нужно потратить время, чтобы правильно сделать. Но ждать результатов и постепенно идти к цели многие не готовы морально. При занятиях йогой, хорошо бы пользоваться услугами тренера по йоге, тогда вероятность вашего попадания к врачу сократится до минимума.


----------



## ksenia (21 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ксения, это вам показалось, вы невнимательно читали. Вам предоставили ссылки, но вы их даже не смотрели, вы так писали. Очень трудно говорить с человеком, который не желает видеть факты))))



 Мне не нужны чужие ссылки,я практик и знаю о чем пишу . Ссылками орудуют теоретики обычно, т.к. им нечего сказать из своего примера. Я тоже могу накидать кучу ссылок о косяках врачей, о неудачных операциях и неудачных способах лечения. Но зачем? Мне это не надо. Я здесь не для того, чтобы кого -то порочить, а чтобы показать своим примером что можно сделать. Никто мне так и не ответил вчера на пост по поводу профессора медицины, который сам против операций на позвоночник и по поводу Гарценштейна, который теперь преподает  по всему миру - известный йоготерапевт. И это именно те факты, которые неопровержимы!


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> И это именно те факты, которые неопровержимы!



Какие именно факты? В чем тут факты еще и неопровержимые?))))) Нпоминает соседнюю веганскую тему, тоже море "неопровержимых фактов + боги", а на деле одно словоблудие))))


----------



## ksenia (21 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Согласен- врач профессия удивительная! Всякого приходится насмотреться. Наверное подобное можно сказать о занятиях боксом, конным спортом, легкой гимнастикой, автогонками, футболом, хоккеем, теннисом, следует упомянуть шоферов, строителей, заводских рабочих и фермеров и ещё многих можно поместить в этот список. Знаю, что и таблетками народ травится, и в больницах к старым болячкам ещё и новые заболевания добавляют.
> Так что на ваш век, доктор, работы хватит. Только как то непонятно стало, что это ваши колеги-гастроэнтерологи моляться на вегетарианцев и сыроедов? Что те им денег много приносят?
> Количество людей посещающих врачей после занятий йоги выросло в связи с выросшей популярностью йоги в нашей стране. И не потому, что йога калечит, а потому, что занимаются "без головы", не подготовленные пытаются исполнить ассаны, на которые нужно потратить время, чтобы правильно сделать. Но ждать результатов и постепенно идти к цели многие не готовы морально. При занятиях йогой, хорошо бы пользоваться услугами тренера по йоге, тогда вероятность вашего попадания к врачу сократится до минимума.



Абсолютно согласна! Все надо делать без фанатизма и осознанно, постепенно - тогда будет эффект. Никакая супер травмобезопасность не сможет уберечь от травмы, если человек невнимателен к своему телу и не прислушивается к его сигналам.

Да, создается впечатление, что главное для современных врачей - количество пациентов, приносящих money-money, а не качество лечения, сами же себя и выдаете, уважаемые!

А еще всегда поражалась тем как ставят эксперименты на пациентах, пробуют на них новые дорогие лекарства: назначат один курс антибиотиков, не помогло, назначат другой курс антибиотиков, опять не помогло - еще что-нибудь пропишут, скажите еще,что это из ряда фантастики, нет это правда жизни... Залечат людей, а потом и на операцию можно. Я такое сплошь и рядом наблюдала в самом центре Москвы.
Помню в одной инфекционной больнице г. Москвы наблюдала такой случай: люди лежат в коридорах и чего-то там просят, а сестры медицинские мимо шпарят, да еще и огрызаются. Так жалко было людей. Врачи вообще не подходят.


----------



## ksenia (21 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если проходить диспансеризацию, то и количество серьезных боезней и обострений уменьшиться.


так проходите диспансеризацию, доктор, кто же Вам мешает!
Мне всегда было интересно, как люди,которые сами не ведут здоровый образ жизни могут что-то рекомендовать людям...
Многие врачи курят, при этом на каждой пачке сигарет написано: курение убивает! Я знаю замечательных хирургов, у которых единственный недостаток - пьют.  А еще у меня был случай - мануальный терапевт - очень хороший специалист своего дела, но вот на последнем сеансе он был выпивший и может нажал сильнее или еще что, но потом у меня пошли боли - я думала в области сердца - поехала домой, ну чувствовала каждую кочку по дороге - очень сильные боли были. Позвонила ему и сказал о состоянии - он сказал,что это межреберная невралгия, естественно свою ошибку он не признал. А я на следующий день не смогла с кровати подняться - пришлось  вызывать подругу, чтобы пришла из соседнего дома. Смеяться я не могла где-то полгода - все отдавалась жуткой болью в грудь слева... Так что врачи не только лечат, но и калечат...
Сегодня в медицине очень хорошая диагностика, а вот терапия оставляет желать лучшего...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Мне не нужны чужие ссылки,я практик и знаю о чем пишу . Ссылками орудуют теоретики обычно, т.к. им нечего сказать из своего примера.


Так и я знаю, о чем пишу, я из своего опыта лечения больных после занятий йогой утверждаю, что ко мне неоднократно проходили люди с резкими болями в шейном отделе после Сарвангасаны, и это факт и не ссылки. Ссылки я давал на одного из ведущих ортопедов Индии, который оперировал йогам коленные суставы, как на постороннего и незаангажированного врача. Его компетенция и правдивость не вызывает сомнений ни у коллег врачей, ни у корреспондента газеты Telegraph, бравшего интервью у врача.


----------



## Татоша (21 Ноя 2011)

Давно не была на форуме, тут открыла - и сразу темка. В тему.
Я, благодаря, кстати, д-ру Abelar, полгода назад после серьезного обострения буквально подняла голову и крепко встала на ноги. Чтобы закрепить это состояние, я решила, что мне и самой надо что-то для этого делать. Пошла на йогу Айенгара.
В общем, занималась весну, лето - в восстановительном классе. И, правда, я стала меньше сутулится (это просто неудобно ), увеличилась подвижность, больше чувствую свое тело.
Тут как-то пришла не ко времени и попала на другой класс, для опытных йогов. И вот, опять побежала к Абелю
Короче, вывод: надо здраво оценивать свои возможности. Как-то так. На йогу опять пойду, но в свой " лайтовый" класс. И чуть погодя.


----------



## ksenia (21 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Так и я знаю, о чем пишу, я из своего опыта лечения больных после занятий йогой утверждаю, что ко мне неоднократно проходили люди с резкими болями в шейном отделе после Сарвангасаны, и это факт и не ссылки. Ссылки я давал на одного из ведущих ортопедов Индии, который оперировал йогам коленные суставы, как на постороннего и незаангажированного врача. Его компетенция и правдивость не вызывает сомнений ни у коллег врачей, ни у корреспондента газеты Telegraph, бравшего интервью у врача.


так надо с умом заниматься и без фанатизма! И знать что как делать. Новичок должен начинать заниматься c опытным преподавателем, чтобы были правильные расстановки в асанах и знать элементарные правила травмобезопасности. И травмы ы Йоге бывают не из-за того, что ЙОГА плохая, а из-за того,что люди невнимательны сами к себе,  не умеют слушать свое тело. В йоге выполняется все плавно в совокупности с правильным комментариям, в основном асаны статичные. А если человек резко начинает нажимать себе на колени, что уже травмоопасно для минисков или делать резкие прогибы назад, хотя только что было сказано как и что надо делать... У человека должна быть сознательность, мы разумные существа... А еще чаще всего травмы бывают из-за большого человеческого ЭГО, йога и от этого лечит! Человек пытается выполнить хануманасану, остается пару см, ну как же тут не поднажать, ведь так хочется наконец-то сделать здесь и сейчас, зачем ждать еще месяц, тем более, если у твоего соседа уже это получилось, ты же не хуже чем он. Слегка поднажал, хотя тело не шло и бабах...седалищные очень долго заживают...
точно так же могу сказать о покалеченных после врачей людях, которые приходят потом в Йогу восстанавливаться. Но это же не значит,что все врачи плохие.
И если уж затронули тему врачей, чего я не хотела делать изначально. То можно привести ооооооочень много ссылок против вашей одной по поводу неверных диагнозов, когда лечат от одного, а на самом деле оказывается совсем другое. Недавно только читала про случай, когда хирург делал операцию по женской части, а когда разрезал только тогда увидел,что там онкология. И такое в нашей жизни бывает. Да даже далеко за примером ходить не надо,я была у стольких врачей со своей спиной и мне ставили от 2 до4 степени сколиоза.Согласитесь значительная разница между 2 и 4 степенями? Я уже столько спин насмотрелась, что 2 от 4 степени могу отличить невооруженным глазом.
Не знаю как в России, но в Израиле очень распространены иски за ВРАЧЕБНУЮ ХАЛАТНОСТЬ. У меня как раз занимался один адвокат, который ведет такие дела - богатейший человек, потому что суммы в исках огроменные. И он один из лучших адвокатов именно в этом направлении, практически 100% выигранных дел. И думается, что раз есть такое направление в работе адвокатов - это тоже не просто так. тем более в той стране, где считается, что медицина на очень высоком уровне!


----------



## ksenia (21 Ноя 2011)

Татоша написал(а):


> Давно не была на форуме, тут открыла - и сразу темка. В тему.
> Я, благодаря, кстати, д-ру Abelar, полгода назад после серьезного обострения буквально подняла голову и крепко встала на ноги. Чтобы закрепить это состояние, я решила, что мне и самой надо что-то для этого делать. Пошла на йогу Айенгара.
> В общем, занималась весну, лето - в восстановительном классе. И, правда, я стала меньше сутулится (это просто неудобно ), увеличилась подвижность, больше чувствую свое тело.
> Тут как-то пришла не ко времени и попала на другой класс, для опытных йогов. И вот, опять побежала к Абелю
> Короче, вывод: надо здраво оценивать свои возможности. Как-то так. На йогу опять пойду, но в свой " лайтовый" класс. И чуть погодя.


Татоша, здравствуйте! То,что Вам лечение пошло на пользу  так оно и должно быть, а не наоборот, когда к сожалению и такое бывает.  То,что Вы после 2-х 3-х месяцев пошли на йогу для опытных - это конечно сильно... Там совсем другие нагрузки. И наверное и другое направление. На следующий уровень сложности не стоит переходить раньше чем через полгода и то это если Вы регулярно практикуете, а не 1-2 раза в неделю! Тем более это относится, если у Вас был долгий перерыв в практике! Главное - без фанатизма и осознанно! Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (22 Ноя 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7258/#post-83249


Красивая осанка ? и только? а вы знаете что эту ассану даже вы правильно сделать не сможете ?! особенно с первого раза... тем более с запрокинутой головой... как вы думаете, много ль надо тренироваться чтобы выполнить эту ассану правильно?


----------



## Березка (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Красивая осанка ? и только? а вы знаете что эту ассану даже вы правильно сделать не сможете ?! особенно с первого раза... тем более с запрокинутой головой... как вы думаете, много ль надо тренироваться чтобы выполнить эту ассану правильно?


Теперь дизайн форума решили разобрать? да видимо красивая осанка, но не только,
просто картинка подошла под логотип, как нельзя лучше остальных.
Это такое дизайнерское решение, но никак не отношение к йоге.
Теперь конкретно о позе, конечно надо долго тренироваться чтоб ее выполнить, но согласитесь, ни Ксения, ни Вы, не написали в теме ничего о возрасте занимающихся, не о показаниях кому можно кому нельзя. Вы этого не знаете?


----------



## Ольга . (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> а вы знаете что эту ассану даже вы правильно сделать не сможете ?!


Вы можете опять не поверить, но, представляете, - знаю: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4998/page-17#post-72288 .  И, честно говоря, даже не пытаюсь этого делать. Моя гимнастика - это ЛФК Доктора Ступина. 
Что, впрочем, не мешает мне любоваться этой девушкой с логотипа форума, её осанкой и формами.


----------



## ksenia (22 Ноя 2011)

Березка написал(а):


> Теперь дизайн форума решили разобрать? да видимо красивая осанка, но не только,
> просто картинка подошла под логотип, как нельзя лучше остальных.
> Это такое дизайнерское решение, но никак не отношение к йоге.
> Теперь конкретно о позе, конечно надо долго тренироваться чтоб ее выполнить, но согласитесь, ни Ксения, ни Вы, не написали в теме ничего о возрасте занимающихся, не о показаниях кому можно кому нельзя. Вы этого не знаете?


При внимательном прочтении можно заметить,что *я писала о преподавании йоги детям от 2-х лет* Верхняя граница зависит от физических возможностей практикующего. Лично у меня занимались женщины, которым было 62 года и ни в чем не уступали остальным занимающимся, даже наоборот. *Частично о показаниях я тоже писала в частности про скрутки и прогибы назад,* читайте пожалуйста внимательнее  А если Вас так заинтересовала ЙОГА, можете указать свой возраст и диагноз и я порекомендую специально для Вас конкретные асаны и даже объясню что и как делать, а что делать нельзя

*А пока могу предложить Вам статьи Питерского Йоготерапевта, практикующего врача!*
http://artem-frolov.spb.ru/articels/19 (публикую с разрешения автора)

Там кстати есть интересные статьи, такие *как лечение семилетнего мальчика с функциональным сколиозом и кривошеей, лечение женщины в 72 года от астмы, йоготерапия гинекологических заболеваний* и т.д.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (22 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> *А вот еще одна замечательная статья Артема Фролова, называется КРИЗИС ЖАНРА - специально для докторов!*
> Сегодня современная, западная медицина переживает любопытный этап.
> .....
> Не сомневаюсь, что когда-нибудь современная терапевтическая медицина вырвется из тупика и опыт древнего системного подхода будет ею востребован. Только вот когда это произойдёт?


Я уверена что произойдет это очень скоро - буквально в следующую пятилетку - будет глобальный взрыв мировоззрения во всем мире... Отчаянные консерваторы будут делать большие глаза и кипеть от злости - мол, как это так столько проучились (большое кладбище пациентов за спиной) и оказывается мы на *** никому не нужны уже со своим колоссальным опытом врачевания...

*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Причина: избыточное цитирование  (*Правила форума, п.2*)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Я уверена что произойдет это очень скоро - буквально в следующую пятилетку - будет глобальный взрыв мировоззрения во всем мире...


Это мы уже проходили, аккурат в 1917, тоже глобальный взрыв мировоззрения, более того  консерваторов в ГУЛАГ на перевоспитание отправили. Итог уже известен. Через пять лет, если Господь попустит, мы с вами вместе посмеемся над вашим "я уверенна".  Йога, Дашенька,  очень старая традиция. В Индии со времен вед люди как болели, так и болеют, с йогой и без йоги с мантрами и асанами. Пять лет говорите.... Сказочники-оптимисты эти европейские йоги ))).


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Человек который может делать эту ассану и много других видов ассан - здоров и физически развит, и не страдает никакими болезнями, а даже если и страдал, то благодаря йоге смог восстановить свое здоровье и обрести гибкость суставов и силу мышц!
> Не надо пожалуйста тут ля-ля устраивать.
> И чушь нести.



Если бы все так было просто, Дашенька. Йогой я начала занимать еще в студенческие годы, в облегченом варианте конечно, и продолжала вплоть до 2005 года. И суставы гибкие и мышцы сильные имела, но вот что-то не сложилось в моем здоровье. У меня появилась грыжа диска, а еще после обследования оказалось, что есть и протрузии и поясничничного отдела и шейного. Жизнь она такая штука...непредсказуемая


----------



## gudkov (22 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ...а у подавляющего числа мужиков, простите, с красивой бабой)))).



Именно так, никогда бы не подумал, что это чтото имеющее отношение к йоге, скоре похоже на обычное упражнение ЛФК)))


----------



## gudkov (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Потому что я искренне люблю йогу и вегетарианство для меня наилучший выбор.



Ну и любите. Только не надо навязывать свою "любов" окружающим людям, тем более что обосновать преимущества предметов своей любви хоть както обьективно и правдоподобно вы не можете (к веганской теме это относится в большей степени), а в качестве обоснований вещаете бред про богов, "души животных" и прочие мифы и былины народов Земли.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (22 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну и любите. Только не надо навязывать свою "любов" окружающим людям, тем более что обосновать преимущества предметов своей любви хоть както обьективно и правдоподобно вы не можете (к веганской теме это относится в большей степени), а в качестве обоснований вещаете бред про богов, "души животных" и прочие мифы и былины народов Земли.


Я не навязываю, я поделилась опытом своим... а вот вы навязываете, причем нам свою точку зрения приводя совершенно необоснованные доводы якобы из биохимии, из интернета, и других источников... Но жизнь она другая! Она другому учит... Человечности и доброте! Осознанности и разумности!
Более того, большинство врачей-медиков учились и давали клятву Гиппократа, не из своей огромной человеколюбивости и большого желания помогать людям, а потому что заработать можно нынче большие деньги будучи врачом. Лично знакома с многими, кто заканчивал ВУЗы в разные периоды. Знаю не понаслышке чему учат и что преподают в ВУЗах, а потом как они работают и нарабатывают свой врачебный стаж. Ужос! а не работа и уж точно не помощь больному пациенту (навяжут кучу медикаментов на которые порой денег то и нету)...
И хорошо что не все врачи такие - есть действительно от Бога талантливые медики-врачеватели! Я знаю таких. И они не выделываются на публике - у них просто времени нет на это - работы больно много...
Я поэтому и написала в теме Ксении свою просьбу о переносе наших тем из конкурса - вы ж как собаки с цепей спустились на наши темы - мы мешали выиграть тем кто по-вашему мнению по вашу сторону баррикад. Вот и ВСЁ!
ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ У ВАС ВСЕХ, но я так вижу и это мое сугубо личное мнение, сложившееся до долгие годы мотания по разным больницам и "высоко классным" врачам ... К сожалению, на мою долю выпало не мало испытаний связанных со здоровьем и случаев когда я оставалась один на один со своей болезнью и никто не мог мне помочь...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ У ВАС ВСЕХ,



И вы меня простите, если что обидного сказал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2011)

Вообще не вижу проблем.
Йога как методика самооздоровления давно признана.
Упражнения схожие с Йоговскими есть во всех ЛФК.

Проблема в другом, в том что Йога заявляется как ВСЕЗАМЕНЯЮЩАЯ система, позволяющая добиться ИЗБАВЛЕНИЯ от болезни (не помню какой пост), именно избавления.
Кстати, до этого заявления со стороны врачей и больших замечаний не было, и тема хорошо развивалась.
А кога врачи сделали замечание, что это не всегда возможно, тут же вспомнили все плохое про врачей и их поведение. Да мы и сами знаем про свои плохие стороны и стараемся их исправить.
Только это не аргумент в споре можно ли избавиться от болезней.
От боли, можно, от болезни далеко не всегда!



> Кстати, о прогибах!!!! У кого есть грыжа в поясничном отделе - прогиб назад делать категорически ЗАПРЕЩЕНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!


И вот это.
Это откуда такой вывод?
Что же все кто с грыжей не прогибаются назад.
Где-то встречал информацию, что на олимпиаде в Китае 9 спортсменов были после операции на позвоночнике, а сколько было с грыжми, да половина если не больше. И все они не прогибаются назад!

Просто на медицинском форуме, где большинство врачей стоят на стороне доказательной медицины, такие, простите, глупые советы и запрещения, не могут остаться без наших комментариев.
Надеюсь, вы с этим согласитесь, или будете настаивать на своем? НЕЛЬЗЯ!

Пописал немного, спина устала, встал походил, прогнулся назад. Хорошо! (грыжа у меня как и у большинства есть).


----------



## практик (23 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин, здравый подход. Общаюсь и с врачами, и с йогами и очень часто и те, и другие из-за своей излишней "упертости" не слышат друг друга. (как и на этом форуме). Причем упертых йогов большинство. Советуют делать кучу упражнений, к которым с проблемным позвоночником и близко подходить нельзя. Да еще навязывают людям всякую духовно-эзотерическую философию. Лично я от врачей постоянно получаю очень много полезной для себя информации, несмотря на то, что я занимаюсь исключительно йогой. Даю людям именно його-терапевтическую практику и постоянно направляю к грамотным врачам - сразу виден объективный результат тренировок. И насмотрелся на многих преподавателей йоги, после которых людям ставят неутешительные диагнозы. К сожалению, их большинство. И они делают наглядную антирекламу йоги. Престижная студия и куча дипломов ни о чем не говорят - будьте аккуратны в выборе инструктора. Самостоятельные занятия дома это вообще нонсенс, если вы не преподаватель, или не прозанимались йогой хотя бы лет 7-8, слишком велика вероятность неверного выполнения асан. По картинкам, описаниям и видео невозможно объяснить все ньюансы выполнения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2011)

Вот и вырисовывается некоторая реальная ситуация. Асаны, отдельно вырванные из своего религиозно-духовного контекста и превращенные в гимнастические упражнения, могут иметь как позитивную, так и негативную, травматическую, составляющую. Все зависит от самого процесса тренировки, как и в любом спорте.


----------



## gudkov (23 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот и вырисовывается некоторая реальная ситуация. Асаны, отдельно вырванные из своего религиозно-духовного контекста и превращенные в гимнастические упражнения, могут иметь как позитивную, так и негативную, травматическую, составляющую. Все зависит от самого процесса тренировки, как и в любом спорте.



Естественно, тоже самое относится и к поднятию тяжестей, можно укрепить организм, а можно и покалечить, все зависит от техники исполнения и правильности увеличения весов в упражнениях. А тут автор, выставляет йогу, как чудо-метод, чуть ли не от всех болезней, хотя по сути это ЛФК придуманная древними индусами, причем весьма и весьма экстремальный вид ЛФК, как и поднятие тяжестей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> сути это ЛФК придуманная древними индусами, причем весьма и весьма экстремальный вид ЛФК,


нет, немного не так. КАК ЛФК ЭТО стали использовать англичане. Они просто "мавпувалы" индусов не понимая сути. Индуса (индуиста) НЕ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ здоровье. Он никогда не ставит цель телесное оздоровление. Для индуса тело это тюрьма атмана. Ну глупо заботится о своей тюрьме))). Цель йоги это просветление и соединение с брахманом,  которое достигает  ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО В МЕДИТАЦИИ, а ассаны лишь ПОМАГАЮТ в этом и ЗАСТАВЛЯЮТ тело функционировать так чтобы оно не мешало в медитации.
Это придурковатые англичане кастрировали йогу и использовали асаны как ЛФК. Ну а за ними и вся Европа ))). Казус то, как раз в том, что индус не ставит целью получить здоровье)))))). Плевать он хотел на это,  его цель  - АТМАН ЕСТЬ  БРАХМАН!!! Тело и весь мир это МАЙЯ,  дурной сон брахмана,  и атман в этом сне помещен в эту бренную оболочку и должен ВЫЙТИ из нее и освободится для ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЯ К БРАХМАНУ, а вы про какое-то здоровье говорите. )))
Вот так, если в вкратце))). Вы посмотрите внимательно наш разговор с Ксенией, после моего упоминания о карма-йоге она больше не подымала тему о деталях йоги. Это потому что ВСЕ остальные так называемые йогические направления есть, по сути, обман. Только карма-йога дает ответ на поставленный вопрос КТО ТАКОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК И ЗАЧЕМ ОН ПРИШЕЛ В МИР. Все остальные йоги это духовная мастурбация, движение вроде есть,  а вот ИСТИННАЯ цель не достигается.


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще не вижу проблем.
> Йога как методика самооздоровления давно признана.
> Упражнения схожие с Йоговскими есть во всех ЛФК.
> 
> ...



Вот видите Доктор, вы сами теперь признаете то,что здесь пытались опровергнуть Ваши коллеги. Да, но заметьте, что ЛФК появилось значительно позднее,чем йога. Соответственно понятно что откуда и куда пришло, естественно с модификациями и корректировками.
Доктор, где же Вы здесь увидели о ВСЕЗАМЕНЯЮЩЕЙ системе? Я таких заявлений НИКОГДА не делала! Я заявляла о Йоге, как о системе, которая может и имеет право существовать! Если посмотрите пост 4 ,я еще в самом начале одной девочке советовала, что сначала надо пойти к хорошему мануальному терапевту, чтобы он сначала помог снять блоки. Я тоже когда-то начинала с мануальщика, мне становилось легче, потому что блоки снимались и не было скованности в спине. НО: через какое-то время все возвращалось обратно. И так было постоянно, я посещала мануальщика 2 раза в год в течение нескольких лет. А потом начала заниматься йогой. И именно с помощью этой системы я смогла привести свою спину в норму и с тех пор мне не понадобилось больше посещать мануальщика (жалко,что у меня нет фотографий спины до занятий Йоги). в прошлом году я сходила просто на контрольный осмотр - блоков в спине не было, там нигде ничего не надо было корректировать - да я и сама это чувствовала, я сама себе могу теперь снимать блоки. Единственное, что он подкорректировал немного шейный отдел. И заметьте, доктор, я в самой статье всего лишь поделилась своим опытом и написала СВОЮ формулу здорового образа жизни, которая именно мне подходит, понимаете? Это был реальный пример, который я приводила для людей, не верящих в себя и ставящих на себе раньше времени крест. Поэтому и статья называется Йога - мой образ жизни или Никогда не сдаваться. А Вы (не Вас конкретно имею в виду) все изворотили и вывернули совсем по-другому.

И заметьте, про врачей негативное я начала писать лишь в посте 104 (про врачебную халатность, неверные диагнозы и т.д.), до этого момента, даже в том же самом посте я писала другое: "_Я тоже могу накидать кучу ссылок о косяках врачей, о неудачных операциях и неудачных способах лечения. Но зачем? Мне это не надо. Я здесь не для того, чтобы кого -то порочить, а чтобы показать своим примером что можно сделать. " _Цель моя другая была, Доктор. Но т.к. меня никто не услышал, пришлось написать жесткую и жестокую правду, хотя я до последнего не хотела...

По поводу избавления от болезней - мне получилось избавиться от некоторых хронических болячек (например хронический тонзиллит с острым правосторонним отитом) самостоятельно без помощи врачей и лекарств. Лично мне в этом помогло вегетарианство (это мой личный опыт) и я делюсь своим опытом, но никому ничего не навязываю, поэтому везде и пишу, что у каждого должен быть свой осознанный выбор. 

Доктор, у нас с Вами разные понятия прогибов! То что Вы называете прогиб - это подготовительное упражнение перед началом основного комплекса в Йоге. У меня в этом положении позвоночник больше вытягивается, нежели прогибается Имеется в виду такие прогибы как в Бхуджангасане, Дханурасане, Чакрасане и т.д. Точно так же как нельзя делать Сарвангасану и Халасану при грыже в шейном отделе. Я не вижу в этом ничего глупого. Все из практического опыта. Есть также ряд асан, которые не рекомендуются при сколиозе. Это нормально. не может же быть одно лекарство эффективным от всех болезней, точно так же и с асанами - определенные асаны при определенных проблемах. А если делать все подряд, и гоняться за визуальным результатом можно себя искалечить.
К тому же в йоге существуют разные уровни сложности асан. Например одну асану можно делать в нескольких вариантах, в зависимости от уровня подготовленности занимающегося. Я когда провожу свои занятия всегда спрашиваю перед началом -у кого какие проблемы есть со здоровьем. И в течение практики всегда говорю, например : люди у кого... эту асану пропускают или заменяют ее на ....Для кого-то асана усложняется дополнением других элементов... Так что зря Вы так!
Я могу конечно расписать здесь асаны - показания, противопоказания, но кому надо итак меня спрашивает или приходит на занятия, тогда я уж точно могу сказать что и как наверняка. И всегда говорю занимающимся,чтобы при возможности приносили снимки.

Про спортсменов считаю не очень удачный пример. Среди профессиональных спортсменов мне кажется здоровых людей раз-два и обчелся, и то если они есть. Грыжи - как раз результат их спортивных тренировок и жить с этим можно. не секрет,что многие из них живут на обезболивающих средствах.


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, немного не так. КАК ЛФК ЭТО стали использовать англичане. Они просто "мавпувалы" индусов не понимая сути. Индуса (индуиста) НЕ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ здоровье. Он никогда не ставит цель телесное оздоровление. Для индуса тело это тюрьма атмана. Ну глупо заботится о своей тюрьме))). Цель йоги это просветление и соединение с брахманом, которое достигает ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО В МЕДИТАЦИИ, а ассаны лишь ПОМАГАЮТ в этом и ЗАСТАВЛЯЮТ тело функционировать так чтобы оно не мешало в медитации.
> Это придурковатые англичане кастрировали йогу и использовали асаны как ЛФК. Ну а за ними и вся Европа ))). Казус то, как раз в том, что индус не ставит целью получить здоровье)))))). Плевать он хотел на это, его цель - АТМАН ЕСТЬ БРАХМАН!!! Тело и весь мир это МАЙЯ, дурной сон брахмана, и атман в этом сне помещен в эту бренную оболочку и должен ВЫЙТИ из нее и освободится для ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЯ К БРАХМАНУ, а вы про какое-то здоровье говорите. )))
> Вот так, если в вкратце))). Вы посмотрите внимательно наш разговор с Ксенией, после моего упоминания о карма-йоге она больше не подымала тему о деталях йоги. Это потому что ВСЕ остальные так называемые йогические направления есть, по сути, обман. Только карма-йога дает ответ на поставленный вопрос КТО ТАКОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК И ЗАЧЕМ ОН ПРИШЕЛ В МИР. Все остальные йоги это духовная мастурбация, движение вроде есть, а вот ИСТИННАЯ цель не достигается.



 Вы заблуждаетесь. Я просто предоставила Вам возможность жить в своих иллюзиях. 
1) вы мне столько раз писали про основателя йоги, но не разу не назвали его имени. И о чем же нам с Вами дальше общаться, елси на элементарные вопросы не даны ответы. Точно так же и  про основателя асан К тому же, есть малоизвестные практики йогов, где цель их была ЗАКАЛИВАНИЕ!!!  Игорь,Вы простите, но многих вещей пока не знаете...
2) Вы уж простите, но я хотела уточнить у Вас, у знатока Библии и христианства один вопрос, если можно конечно. где был Иисус и чем он занимался в период примерно с 12 до 30 лет основная часть жизни его остается загадкой, в Библии об этом не написано...
3) Кстати, как вы думаете как все-же появился человек на Земле? Теория Дарвина уже даже не во всех школах преподается


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> 1) вы мне столько раз писали про основателя йоги, но не разу не назвали его имени.


неправда))) я ТОЧНО указал кто это, повторюсь, это тот, кто написал упанишады)))



ksenia написал(а):


> 2) Вы уж простите, но я хотела уточнить у Вас, у знатока Библии и христианства один вопрос, если можно конечно. где был Иисус и чем он занимался в период примерно с 12 до 30 лет основная часть жизни его остается загадкой, в Библии об этом не написано


все верно, то, что не имеет отношения к СПАСЕНИЮ не описано в Писании. Но я точно знаю, о чем вы намекаете, ангел мой, вы читаете "гностические комиксы" о якобы прохождении Христом курсов повышения квалификации в Индии. ))) Ксения не читайте дурных книжек. Более того не думайте что кроме вас их никто больше не читал. Я знаю, что такое евангелие детства от Фомы, евангелие от Марии и еже с ними, включая и современного гурутерориста Бхагван Шри Раджниш. Я НИКОГДА не вступаю в разговор, если досконально не владею материалом. Уже не один десяток лет я знакомлюсь с тем, что называется восток. Мне кажется, что вам вряд ли удастся меня удивить тем, что вам известно. Не воспринимайте это как браваду, я слишком стар, чтобы желать произвести на кого-то впечатление или блеснуть эрудицией. Я хорошо помню, что мудрость мира сего есть безумие перед Богом.


ksenia написал(а):


> 3) Кстати, как вы думаете как все-же появился человек на Земле? Теория Дарвина уже даже не во всех школах преподается


Высказывая свою точку зрения, боюсь что буду неоригинален, об этом детально описано в шестодневе.[/quote]


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> неправда))) я ТОЧНО указал кто это, повторюсь, это тот, кто написал упанишады)))
> 
> все верно, то, что не имеет отношения к СПАСЕНИЮ не описано в Писании. Но я точно знаю, о чем вы намекаете, ангел мой, вы читаете "гностические комиксы" о якобы прохождении Христом курсов повышения квалификации в Индии. ))) Ксения не читайте дурных книжек. Более того не думайте что кроме вас их никто больше не читал. Я знаю, что такое евангелие детства от Фомы, евангелие от Марии и еже с ними, включая и современного гурутерориста Бхагван Шри Раджниш. Я НИКОГДА не вступаю в разговор, если досконально не владею материалом. Уже не один десяток лет я знакомлюсь с тем, что называется восток. Мне кажется, что вам вряд ли удастся меня удивить тем, что вам известно. Не воспринимайте это как браваду, я слишком стар, чтобы желать произвести на кого-то впечатление или блеснуть эрудицией. Я хорошо помню, что мудрость мира сего есть безумие перед Богом.
> 
> Высказывая свою точку зрения, боюсь что буду неоригинален, об этом детально описано в шестодневе.


[/quote]
1) имя )))))))))

2) нет не угадали)))))) Индия тут совсем не при чем опять вы плохо обо мне подумали))))))) Что ж у Вас ум за такой, что Вы видите все отрицательное сначала. Я всего лишь задала вопрос, который меня интересовал давно, т.к. не только Вы занимаетесь изучением Востока, если конечно вы заметили. Но раз уж Вы изначально так настроились,я уже не буду продолжать, а жаль.. интерсная могла бы получиться дискуссия а неточностей везде всегда много... Далеко за примером ходить не буду в одном только Иерусалиме существует несколько Голгоф. Но вряд ли это то место, куда приезжают паломники со всего мира...

3) хорошо, это Ваше право


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> 1) имя )))))))))


нет конкретного имени я говорил с вами как с тем, кто это ТОЧНО знает. Под словом АВТОР я имел ввиду собирательный образ всех тех, кто создал веды,  а затем и упанишады, мне казалось это очевидным…


ksenia написал(а):


> 2) нет не угадали)))))) Индия тут совсем не при чем опять вы плохо обо мне подумали)))))))


я и не пытался угадывать))). Я думал о вас ХОРОШО. Я просто переоценил ваши знания, думал вам известно БОЛЬШЕ. Трудно сразу понять уровень собеседника если он размыто выражает свои мысли споря с вами. Беседуя, ты автоматически предполагаешь, что собеседник,  раз он с тобой ведет дискуссию, знает то,  о чем говорит. Я не учел ваш европейский склад мышления.


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

*Притча о враждебности*

Давным-давно жил великий шах. Он приказал построить прекрасный дворец. Там было много чудесного. Среди прочих диковин во дворце была зала, где все стены, потолок, двери и даже пол были зеркальными. Зеркала были нео…быкновенно ясные, и посетитель не сразу понимал, что перед ним зеркало - настолько точно они отражали предметы. Кроме того, стены этой залы были устроены так, чтобы создавать эхо.  
​Спросишь: “Кто ты?” - и услышишь с разных сторон в ответ: “Кто ты? Кто ты? Кто ты?..”  ​​​Однажды в залу забежала собака и в изумлении застыла посередине - целая свора собак окружила её со всех сторон, сверху и снизу. Собака испуганно оскалила зубы - и все отражения ответили ей тем же самым.  ​​​Перепугавшись не на шутку, собака отчаянно залаяла - эхо повторило её лай. Собака залаяла всё громче - эхо не отставало. Собака металась туда и сюда, в попытках укусить злых собак, но… лишь кусала воздух. А её отражения тоже носились вокруг, щёлкая зубами.  ​​​На утро слуги нашли несчастную собаку бездыханной в окружении сотен отражений издохших собак. В зале не было никого, кто мог бы причинить ей хоть какой-то вред. Собака погибла, сражаясь с… иллюзией”.  ​​​Теперь ты видишь, - закончил дервиш, - мир сам по себе не несет ни добра, ни зла. Он нейтрален к человеку.  ​​​Всё происходящее вокруг нас есть всего лишь отражение наших собственных мыслей, чувств и желаний. Мир - это большое зеркало.  ​​​А благодаря всем нам это «зеркало» отражает добро и зло, любовь и ненависть, взаимопомощь и равнодушие, радость и страдание…  ​​​Мир именно таков, каким мы его делаем​
Дарите миру добро и любовь!
И будьте счастливы!


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (23 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Вы заблуждаетесь. Я просто предоставила Вам возможность жить в своих иллюзиях.
> 1) вы мне столько раз писали про основателя йоги, но не разу не назвали его имени. И о чем же нам с Вами дальше общаться, елси на элементарные вопросы не даны ответы. Точно так же и про основателя асан К тому же, есть малоизвестные практики йогов, где цель их была ЗАКАЛИВАНИЕ!!!  Игорь,Вы простите, но многих вещей пока не знаете...
> 2) Вы уж простите, но я хотела уточнить у Вас, у знатока Библии и христианства один вопрос, если можно конечно. где был Иисус и чем он занимался в период примерно с 12 до 30 лет основная часть жизни его остается загадкой, в Библии об этом не написано...
> 3) Кстати, как вы думаете как все-же появился человек на Земле? Теория Дарвина уже даже не во всех школах преподается


Еще не могли бы вы ответить на вопрос почему у нас в христианстве принято пост держать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Еще не могли бы вы ответить на вопрос почему у нас в христианстве принято пост держать?


Даша вопрос не совсем корректен. У говоря у нас,  вы имеете ввиду ту деноминацию к которой сами принадлежите?
1.Что вы называете постом? Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под этим словом, зачем соблюдается неупотребление скоромной пищи при посте? Тогда кем конкретно? Монахом, беременной женщиной или мирянином?
2.Протестанты христиане, но не имеют поста. Вы имели в виду Православных?


----------



## Udivit (25 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы имели в виду Православных?


Расскажите о постах в Православии. Зачем они нужны?


----------



## abelar (25 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемый Udivit. Форум - О ПОЗВОНОЧНИКЕ!!!! Об религиозно-мистическом бреде, как варианте сублимации экзистенциального страха - на другом форуме!!!
Тут у нас все проще: грыжи-мыжи et cetera. Люди мы простые и конкретные: Боль в ж...е - получи по мякишам!
Всякие там мудреватые кудрейки и кудреватые мудрейки - не наш кейс!
Приятно, конечно, когда доктор, вымеряя "3 десятки" поддерживает разговор о Феррапонтиевом монастыре....
Но, имейте совесть! Не лохматте бабушку!


----------



## abelar (25 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Еще не могли бы вы ответить на вопрос почему у нас в христианстве принято пост держать?


В вашем хрЕстианстве ничего не принято и ничего держать не надо. Каждый сам решает. чем ему поступиться ради Веры!
Это, как гиюр. Все думают, что евреем быть классно, выгодно и зачОтно.
На самом деле -тяжело, трудно и ответственно. Это примерно, как говоришь: E=mc квадрат, а в ответ - удар по фейсу. Встаешь, поправляешь очки, пытаешься упростить дискуссию, упоминая второй закон термодинамики, и получаешь ногой в живот. Пытаешься еще больше упростить, чтобы быть понятным...
Но! при этом в заднем кармане брюк - Glock 9!!!!!


----------



## Larst (25 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> В вашем хрЕстианстве ничего не принято и ничего держать не надо. Каждый сам решает. чем ему поступиться ради Веры!
> Это, как гиюр. Все думают, что евреем быть классно, выгодно и зачОтно.
> На самом деле -тяжело, трудно и ответственно. Это примерно, как говоришь: E=mc квадрат, а в ответ - удар по фейсу. Встаешь, поправляешь очки, пытаешься упростить дискуссию, упоминая второй закон термодинамики, и получаешь ногой в живот. Пытаешься еще больше упростить, чтобы быть понятным...
> Но! при этом в заднем кармане брюк - Glock 9!!!!!


Спасибо, Вам большое! Таааак, я давно не смеялась!


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (25 Ноя 2011)

Друзья, я уже не вижу смысла дальше разговаривать на какие-либо темы с этими сотрудниками медицины. Все что вы скажете будет опровергнуто ими и раскритиковано во всех смыслах! Они уже ясно дали понять нам что категорично не согласны с нашим мнением даже несмотря на то что мы привели многочисленные доводы, факты и примеры из жизни простых людей и известных людей.


----------



## Udivit (25 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемый Udivit. Форум - О ПОЗВОНОЧНИКЕ!!!! Об религиозно-мистическом бреде, как варианте сублимации экзистенциального страха - на другом форуме!!!
> Тут у нас все проще: грыжи-мыжи et cetera. Люди мы простые и конкретные: Боль в ж...е - получи по мякишам!
> Всякие там мудреватые кудрейки и кудреватые мудрейки - не наш кейс!
> Приятно, конечно, когда доктор, вымеряя "3 десятки" поддерживает разговор о Феррапонтиевом монастыре....
> Но, имейте совесть! Не лохматте бабушку!


А ПОЗВОНОЧНИК он что сам по себе? Отдельно от человека существует чтоли? Про религиозный бред мне самому не интересно, а про древние обычаи христиан, связанные с постом, интересно.
И вопрос свой задал человеку, который на мой взгляд компетентен в этом вопросе.


----------



## Нася (25 Ноя 2011)

Какая тема интересная, а я и не видела.
Я любила д. Абелара и д. Зинчука, а теперь просто обожаю!!
Но и опыт Ксении - очень и очень интересный, вызывает уважение ее воля к победе. Хочется тоже помочь себе, но с йогой связываться боюсь из моральных соображений. И ведь давно уже боюсь...
Вопрос у меня такой - нельзя ли обойтись без Бхагават-Гиты, просада и прочего язычества православному человеку, но так, чтобы упражнения  (слово ассаны - это уже философия!) были действенны? Работает ли это на уровне чисто физическом?
Можно ли думать о Царствии Небесном  сидя в позе лотоса?
Кстати, христианам проще, они не реинкарнируются. Почему бы тем, кто боится новых трудных жизней и  смертей не поверить Христу и  больше не волноваться по этому поводу?
Последний раз живем, дорогие товарищи!


----------



## практик (25 Ноя 2011)

Нася, еще как можно. Йога это не философия. И не религия. Кто хочет вестись на это - пускай ведется, им это нужно. Займитесь просто упражнениями из гимнастики йогов - польза для тела колоссальная. В Питере есть центр йоги "Сфера" - там есть хорошие инструкторы. Услышите на тренировке бла-бла-бла про духовность, Бхагават-Гиту и прочее - смело меняйте инструктора.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Расскажите о постах в Православии. Зачем они нужны?


если кратко,  то для усмирения тела, оно мешает молится, есть такая старая поговорка "сытое брюхо к молитве глухо".  Но лучше о воздержании сказано в теме о еде,  там Ксения кажется, или Даша, не помню точно кто,  с википедии цитировала Златоуста, посмотрите.



практик написал(а):


> Нася, еще как можно. Йога это не философия. И не религия. Кто хочет вестись на это - пускай ведется, им это нужно. Займитесь просто упражнениями из гимнастики йогов - польза для тела колоссальная. В Питере есть центр йоги "Сфера" - там есть хорошие инструкторы. Услышите на тренировке бла-бла-бла про духовность, Бхагават-Гиту и прочее - смело меняйте инструктора.


Вот это я и имел в виду,  говоря о европейском варианте так называемой йоги))).  Польза от неё РАВНО такая же как от ЛЮБОЙ гимнастики, аквааэробики, фитнеса, пилатеса и ЛЮБОГО ДРУГОГО гимнастического упражнения. Равно как и травматизм + - тот же.


----------



## ksenia (27 Ноя 2011)

практик написал(а):


> Нася, еще как можно. Йога это не философия. И не религия. Кто хочет вестись на это - пускай ведется, им это нужно. Займитесь просто упражнениями из гимнастики йогов - польза для тела колоссальная. В Питере есть центр йоги "Сфера" - там есть хорошие инструкторы. Услышите на тренировке бла-бла-бла про духовность, Бхагават-Гиту и прочее - смело меняйте инструктора.


То,что йога не религия - солгасна. Она вне религий.


----------



## ksenia (28 Ноя 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Какая тема интересная, а я и не видела.
> Я любила д. Абелара и д. Зинчука, а теперь просто обожаю!!
> Но и опыт Ксении - очень и очень интересный, вызывает уважение ее воля к победе. Хочется тоже помочь себе, но с йогой связываться боюсь из моральных соображений. И ведь давно уже боюсь...
> Вопрос у меня такой - нельзя ли обойтись без Бхагават-Гиты, просада и прочего язычества православному человеку, но так, чтобы упражнения (слово ассаны - это уже философия!) были действенны? Работает ли это на уровне чисто физическом?
> ...


Нася, спасибо за добрые слова. 

Честно говоря Вы меня расстраиваете. Все Ваши страхи идут от незнания, Вы уж не обижайтесь, пожалуйста. такое чувство,что услышали там-сям информацию и создали себе абсолютно неверное представление о Йоге. Где Вы видели,чтобы кому-то что-то навязывали в Йоге? Йога - это прежде всего свобода. Неужели Вы думаете,что все люди,которые сейчас занимаются в нашей стране,в т.ч. и г-н президент,что всем им ее навязали? А с каждым днем людей все больше и больше. И все сначала начинают с асан (хотя по идее надо бы с ямы и ниямы), а дальше уж сам выбирает -хочет на этом уровне остается, а хочет - идет дальше к дыхательным практикам, к различным чисткам организма, к вегетарианству, к философии и т.д. У каждого свой собственный выбор - осознанный,каждый человек должен сам знать что конкретно ему нужно, он сам определяет цели, которые хочет достичь. Кто-то хочет оздоровиться, кто-то похудеть (как это не печально, но некоторые приходят в йогу за этим), кто-то хочет научиться закидывать ногу за голову или садиться в шпагат и делать балансы на руках (в общем выглядеть круто), а кто-то приходит за гармонией в душе и в теле и т.д. Каждый сам определяет что ему нужно.
Нася, никакого язычества в йоге нет, с чего Вы вообще взяли?
Я попробую объяснить Вам некоторые вещи:
1) Бхагават -Гита - это такая же священная книга для вайшнавов и т.д., как Коран для мусульман или Библия для Христиан. Поэтому не стоит ее обижать, мы же уважительно относимся и к другим народам, не важно кто они. У каждого есть право выбора, если Вы сделали свой выбор - это замечательно, некоторые люди всю жизнь мечутся и не могут определиться. Но по-моему мнению, надо уважительно относиться к Святыням других народов. Лично по-моему мнению Бог - един. Потому что во всех религиях говорится об одном и том же, только разными словами, а все раздоры из-за того,что каждый тянет на себя одеяло и доказывает от кого и что пошло и т.д.
2) Нася, только не прОсад, а прАсад. Прасад - это освященная пища - что в этом плохого-то? Вайшнавы готовят вегетарианскую еду при этом они никогда не пробуют при готовке, т.к. считается,что сначала пища должна быть предложена Богу. Потом они кладут немного еды и воды в специальную посуду и предлагают Богу. Что здесь такого языческого Вы увидели непонятно. В православии тоже существует такое понятие как освященная вода и пища, по-моему все то же самое, только называется по-другому.
Начнем с того,что в позу Лотоса не так-то просто сесть))) новичкам эта асана не дается, есть определенные ограничения для людей с проблемами в спине. Я так понимаю,Вы спрашиваете про медитацию. Вы можете концентрироваться на чем угодно - главное,чтобы было гармоничное, умиротворенное состояние и чувство глубокого спокойствия в душе.

Честно говоря последнее предложение меня очень повеселило.Честно слово.
Если можно выскажу свою мнение... про реикарнацию. Каждый верит в то,что считает правильным. Это свобода выбора каждого человека. Главное,чтобы вера была сильная и непоколебимая иначе нет смысла в ней.
Так вот дети в возрасте 3-4 лет могут помнить свои предыдущие жизни. А потом это все забывается. У меня на занятиях была девочка в возрасте 2,5 года, которая с уверенностью говорила и рисовала такие вещи, о которых она в принципе еще не могла знать. И родители сами иногда удивлялись ей. Честно говоря не знаю, христианка она или нет.
Знаю, что с помощью регрессивного гипноза можно вспомнить прошлую (-ые) жизни. Но потом с этим жить непросто бывает. И надо понимать зачем тебе это надо и надо ли вообще. Если нам дано не помнить наши жизни - значит для чего-то так надо было... Лично в моей практике было следующее: с помощью расстановок по Хеллингеру, которые проводила кандидат психологических наук девушка увидела свою прошлую жизнь - кем была,чем занималась и т.д. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет.
И уж поверьте,Нася, те, кто занимается своим духовным развитием - не боится ни следующих жизней, ни смертей.
Потому что Душа-вечна. Тело умирает, а Душа нет. Ведь не зря же делают поминки на 40 дней, когда тело уже давно захоронено, потому что до 40 дней Душа находится здесь рядом, а лишь потом возносится. Поправьте меня, если я неправа.

И в заключении, скажите а в чем Вы хотите себе помочь? Какая проблема. Если интересно будет - могу просто порекомендовать кого-то конкретно в Питере. При том есть преподаватели Йоги -  специалисты по ЛФК при нарушениях осанки и сколиозе со специальным образованием.


----------



## ksenia (28 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще не вижу проблем.
> Йога как методика самооздоровления давно признана.
> Упражнения схожие с Йоговскими есть во всех ЛФК.


 
Кстати, Доктор! Возможно Вам будет интересен опыт йоготерапевта Леонида Гарценштейна, который с помощью Йоги вылечил у себя 2 позвоночные грыжи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Кстати, Доктор! Возможно Вам будет интересен опыт йоготерапевта Леонида Гарценштейна, который с помощью Йоги вылечил у себя 2 позвоночные грыжи


Излечение от грыжи-физиологическая норма, иначе все ходили бы кривые и со шлепающей ногой.
Как пример йоготерапии, это не проходит.
Есть ситуации когда выздоровление происходит не полностью, с определенными потерями, и в борьбе за меньшие потери, упражнения из йоги по принципам (физиологическим) йоги, вполне возможны, но выдвигать йогу как условие выздоровления не получиться.
Сразу возникает вопрос, а как тогда выздоравливают те, кто про йогу никогда и не слышал, и имеют при этом и две ,и четыре , и ....., грыжи диска.
Кстати, а сколько взглядов на йогу существует на родине её философии? Причем со зачительным разбросом этих взглядов?


----------



## Нася (28 Ноя 2011)

Ксения, спасибо за развернутый ответ.
Язычеством в христианстве обычно обозначают нехристианские политеистические религии, а также любое идолопоклонничество, дохристианских времен. Примерно то же самое в Исламе. Чисто технический термин. Пища, освященная во имя языческих богов, другими словами жертвенный хлеб, не приемлима для христианина. В былые времена люди шли на смерть, дабы не оскверниться. И это при всем уважении к Вашему мировоззрению и вашей религии.
Конечно, как сказал дьякон всея Руси о. Андрей Кураев, можно втихаря сожрать его вечером с голодухи, но без священной помпы)
Вы вряд ли пьете святую воду из Православных храмов, тем более никогда не подходили к святому Причастию. Боги у нас разные.
Таким образом эта часть йогожизни уже выпадает.
Читать Бхагават-Гиту и ее исповедовать - разные вещи. Когда просят проникнуться ее премудростями - это уже исповедание. Позвольте мне довольствоваться учением Библии. И вот там нет реинкарнации.
Я тоже слышала о феномене памяти прошлой жизни, но ведь кто знает, кто (?) стоит за этими воспоминаниями? Не нужно ли в срочном порядке лечить от духовных болезней таких людей? Я не знаю, у меня нет ответа и это не поддевка, это просто размышления вслух.
Со стороны все это интересно, но духовно можно глубоко влипнуть, как случилось с одним моим знакомым, который долго увлекался различными практиками, изучал и исповедовал, медитировал и выходил в астрал, а потом, в святых православных местах, с ним случались очень страшные вещи. Уже давно в православии, но до сих пор отмолиться не может.
Йога меня интересует, как комплекс качественных, продуманных упражнений, с выверенным дыханием и проч.
Но БЕЗ МЕДИТАЦИЙ! Про это и задавала вопрос.
Про вечную душу - это конечно я За, но только в нашем варианте нельзя пережить жизнь заново. И еще есть ад. А связь с мистикой считается греховной и наказуемой. И это не мои мысли, так сказал Христос.  Все не просто с йогой получается.
Вот ответ "практика" для меня приемлем.
Теперь чем хочу себе помочь. Есть некоторые послеоперационные проблемы с мышцами. Все, что в области таза работает не очень, мягко говоря, хотя вполне жизнеспособно. Но есть блоки и я их чувствую.
Возможно придется довольствоваться тренажерами и пилатесом, что-то внутри не пускает....


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Это с вашими религиозными баснями надо выступать, только врядли в театре, слишком серьезное заведение))))


Я себя не отношу ни к какой религии. Йога - это не религия. Вегетарианство - это не религия. Все это вместе взятое жизненная философия, особое мировоззрение и образ жизни ...
Не путайте понятия здесь...


----------



## Нася (28 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Я себя не отношу ни к какой религии. Йога - это не религия. Вегетарианство - это не религия. Все это вместе взятое жизненная философия, особое мировоззрение и образ жизни ...
> Не путайте понятия здесь...


Совершенно согласна!
Но прасад - религия, Бхагават-Гита - религия, а медитации с выходом в астрал - уже самая настоящая и отнюдь не безобидная мистика.


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Я себя не отношу ни к какой религии. Йога - это не религия. Вегетарианство - это не религия. Все это вместе взятое жизненная философия, особое мировоззрение и образ жизни ...
> Не путайте понятия здесь...



А я вас с Ксенией воспринимаю как одного человека, у вас даже картинки одного толка и фона))) Может вы и есть один человек?))) Так вот Ксения весьма склонна к разного рода религиозным рассуждениям, типа "возносящихся душ", вы в этом смысле вроде поумереннее, но тоже проскакивает порой)) А вообще да, Йога это ЛФК, приправленная индуистским мистицизмом(надож самому себе както обьяснять,зачем себя в узел сворачиваешь). А вегетарианство, как и все его ответвления в виде веганства и прочих, это попросту, как я уже писал, бесенье с жиру))) Я приводил пример, посели вас в средние века или в нынешнюю КНДР например, так вы бы мяса кусочек слопать почитали бы за величайщий дар ваших його-богов)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вообще да, Йога это ЛФК, приправленная индуистским мистицизмом(надож самому себе както обьяснять,зачем себя в узел сворачиваешь)



Неверно, правильно наоборот, МИСТИЦИЗМ приправляется асанами. В Индии вы НЕ НАЙДЕТЕ ашрана, где выполняют одни асаны и дышат через раз БЕЗ медитации. Таких просто не существует.


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Неверно, правильно наоборот, МИСТИЦИЗМ приправляется асанами. В Индии вы НЕ НАЙДЕТЕ ашрана, где выполняют одни асаны и дышат через раз БЕЗ медитации. Таких просто не существует.



Дада согласен, мистицизм приправленный ЛФК)))


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Излечение от грыжи-физиологическая норма, иначе все ходили бы кривые и со шлепающей ногой.
> Как пример йоготерапии, это не проходит.
> Есть ситуации когда выздоровление происходит не полностью, с определенными потерями, и в борьбе за меньшие потери, упражнения из йоги по принципам (физиологическим) йоги, вполне возможны, но выдвигать йогу как условие выздоровления не получиться.
> Сразу возникает вопрос, а как тогда выздоравливают те, кто про йогу никогда и не слышал, и имеют при этом и две ,и четыре , и ....., грыжи диска.
> Кстати, а сколько взглядов на йогу существует на родине её философии? Причем со зачительным разбросом этих взглядов?


Доктор, Вы вообще о чем?  Я Вам как человеку, страдающему грыжей - привела пример человека, который эту грыжу победил! Пример был приведен в качестве возможного использования навыков и опыта или рассмотрения методики. А Вы сразу про Выдвигать Йогу куда-то там... научитесь видеть все так, как оно есть, не коверкая умысел, все гораздо проще! 
Вы можете сказать,что Вам не нужны никакие другие методики и т.д. Тогда мне непонятно,почему своими методами, ЛФК и т.д. Вы не можете себя излечить? А если не можете помочь себе - как же тогда помогаете людям?   Доктор,Вы задаете некорректный вопрос! Сколько в мире людей, столько и взглядов!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Тогда мне непонятно,почему своими методами, ЛФК и т.д. Вы не можете себя излечить?


Почему вы так решили?


ksenia написал(а):


> привела пример человека, который эту грыжу победил!


под словом "победил" вы понимаете как УСТРАНИЛ грыжу и восстановил ВЫСОТУ диска,  и этому факту  есть подтверждение на МРТ,  или просто восстановил самочувствие и функцию позвоночника?


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Доктор, Вы вообще о чем?  Я Вам как человеку, страдающему грыжей - привела пример человека, который эту грыжу победил!



Вам уже сказали, что вы подменяете понятия))) Грыжу совершенно не нужно както "побеждать", она сама победиться с помошью иммунитета и репаративно-регенеративных механизмов человека. Как "побеждаются" порезы, переломы и прочие повреждения человеческих тканей. И для этого совершенно не нужна йога, или что либо еще. Можно просто жить обычной жизнью, а в случае если сильно болит, обратиться к врачам, чтоб помогли купировать боль и более комфортно переждать период репарации. Йогой своей вы рискуете, ту самую грыжу только дальше выдавить)))


----------



## Нася (29 Ноя 2011)

Не, ну йога - это в самом деле мощная вещь.  Грыжа, это ерунда, по сравнению со сколиозом, который Ксения себе исправила. И вот это в самом деле круто. Разговор явно перешел на личности.
Есть ощущение, что все все понимают, только спор никак не прекратить. 
Ксения, те, кому Вы нужны Вас найдут и заметят.  
Любая тема оспаривается - пиявки, иголки, йога, бубновский и проч. и проч.
Восхищаюсь Вашим умением, фотографии - завораживают. Жаль, что это не для всех....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> по сравнению со сколиозом, который Ксения себе исправила. И вот это в самом деле круто.


 
снимки бы глянуть...


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Не, ну йога - это в самом деле мощная вещь. Грыжа, это ерунда, по сравнению со сколиозом, который Ксения себе исправила. И вот это в самом деле круто. Разговор явно перешел на личности.
> Есть ощущение, что все все понимают, только спор никак не прекратить.
> Ксения, те, кому Вы нужны Вас найдут и заметят.
> Любая тема оспаривается - пиявки, иголки, йога, бубновский и проч. и проч.
> Восхищаюсь Вашим умением, фотографии - завораживают. Жаль, что это не для всех....


Спасибо, Нася!  
Да ,Вы правы, люди обращаются ко мне, в том числе и с этого форума.  
Каждый сам выбирает себе то,что нужно!
Всегда рада помочь чем смогу.


----------



## tortoise (29 Ноя 2011)

сореньки)))))))))) 
справедливости ради, может определимся в терминах?
медитация не равно мистика, медитация не выход в астрал.
медитация ценна сама по себе........ лично для меня это способ прийти в равновесное состояние 
*Большой Энциклопедический словарь*
МЕДИТАЦИЯ (от лат. meditatio - размышление) - умственноедействие,целькоторого - приведение психики человека в состояние углубленности и сосредоточенности; сопровождается телесной расслабленностью, отсутствием эмоциональных проявлений, отрешенностью от внешних объектов. Методы медитации многообразны. Играет важнуюрольв индийской философии и религии (особенно в йоге), в Др. Греции - в пифагореизме, платонизме и неоплатонизме, в мистике суфизма, *отчасти - православия (т. н. "умное делание")* и католицизма.Интереск медитации и ее психотерапевтическим аспектам характерен для некоторых течений психоанализа (К. Г. Юнг).


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Ксения, спасибо за развернутый ответ.
> Язычеством в христианстве обычно обозначают нехристианские политеистические религии, а также любое идолопоклонничество, дохристианских времен. Примерно то же самое в Исламе. Чисто технический термин. Пища, освященная во имя языческих богов, другими словами жертвенный хлеб, не приемлима для христианина. В былые времена люди шли на смерть, дабы не оскверниться. И это при всем уважении к Вашему мировоззрению и вашей религии.
> Конечно, как сказал дьякон всея Руси о. Андрей Кураев, можно втихаря сожрать его вечером с голодухи, но без священной помпы)
> Вы вряд ли пьете святую воду из Православных храмов, тем более никогда не подходили к святому Причастию. Боги у нас разные.
> ...


 
Нася, я быть может Вас удивлю, но я служила в Покровском монастыре в Москве. Очень люблю Матрону. Приходила туда на утреннюю службу - помогала, потом бежала на работу и приходила вечером на вечернюю,после которой оставалась и помогала убирать Храм, мыть полы и т.д. И все люди там были очень светлые, потому что главное - это то,что идет от сердца, а не от ума...Когда бываю в Москве старюсь заехать в монастырь и приношу в благодарность Матроне цветы.Я уже говорила, что Бог для меня един. Мне не важно где я -в христианской церкви, католическом соборе или ведическом Храме - если помыслы от сердца- Бог везде услышит
А вот духовно влипнуть нельзя, можно либо духовно расти, либо деградировать...
Предполагаю,что у Вас есть кое-какие проблемы по гинекологии, но это надо смотреть. а если внутри не пускает - не надо - иначе создадите себе дополнительные блоки. 
Наши пра-пра (если вы славянка) поклонялись Солнцу и Силам Природы. Кстати, и сейчас в центральной России есть места, где проводят те древние обряды... Не думаю,что Иисус хотел,чтобы христианство насаждалось кровью и мечом, как это было сделано в Киевской Руси, когда были уничтожены миллионы людей, точное число не известно (0т 7 до 9), и сожжены тысячи городов и сел. Я просто не одобряю методы насилия. А еще с приходом христианства были изменены значения многих слов. Например, слова Ведьма в Древней Руси означало ведующая (знающая) мать. Значение этого слова сейчас думаю объяснять не надо. Или, например, слово Невеста: веста - девушка обученная и готовая к замужеству. А НЕвеста  сами понимаете.... И ведь так и выходит теперь, кругом одни НЕвесты,  учитывая то, сколько семей распадается...


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Почему вы так решили?
> 
> под словом "победил" вы понимаете как УСТРАНИЛ грыжу и восстановил ВЫСОТУ диска, и этому факту есть подтверждение на МРТ, или просто восстановил самочувствие и функцию позвоночника?


Решила, потому что Доктор сам написал, что у него грыжа. Он ведь не первый день Доктор, да и грыжа думаю тоже не первый день. 
Если Вам интересен опыт Гарценштейна - в интернете много материала можно найти.


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> снимки бы глянуть...


ну уж нет Снимки мои надо было глядеть тогда, когда я пыталась обратиться к врачам за помощью. И к Сителю ходила и к другим тоже. ВСЕ говорили: операция, а потом можно и инвалидность получать. Только один мануальщик не испугался и взялся за меня, за мой пропеллер, как он называл тогда. И ему за это огромное спасибо. А сейчас, когда я сделала со своей спиной то, что сделала,  ни один врач ко мне не подойдет, я в них не нуждаюсь


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> сореньки))))))))))
> справедливости ради, может определимся в терминах?
> медитация не равно мистика, медитация не выход в астрал.
> медитация ценна сама по себе........ лично для меня это способ прийти в равновесное состояние
> ...


ох... tortoise, может Вас услышат, я уже устала объяснять... Если у человека что-то засело в мозг - видимо уже не выбьешь. Сколько же все-таки невежества


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> МЕДИТАЦИЯ (от лат. meditatio - размышление) - умственноедействие,целькоторого - приведение психики человека в состояние углубленности и сосредоточенности;


Для чего??? ЦЕЛЬ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Решила, потому что Доктор сам написал, что у него грыжа. Он ведь не первый день Доктор, да и грыжа думаю тоже не первый день.
> Если Вам интересен опыт Гарценштейна - в интернете много материала можно найти.


Это я понял,   но с чего вы взяли вот это:  


ksenia написал(а):


> Тогда мне непонятно,почему своими методами, ЛФК и т.д. Вы не можете себя излечить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Если Вам интересен опыт Гарценштейна - в интернете много материала можно найти.


 
Снимков МРТ в интернете нет. Если вам не трудно дайте ссылку на снимки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> ну уж нет Снимки мои надо было глядеть тогда, когда я пыталась обратиться к врачам за помощью.


 
Я сожалею и прошу прощения за всех моих коллег, но все же, почему вам не показать свои снимки? Это может помочь взглянуть на проблему по-другому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> *Предполагаю,что у Вас есть кое-какие проблемы по гинекологии, но это надо смотреть.* а если внутри не пускает - не надо - иначе создадите себе дополнительные блоки.
> Наши пра-пра (если вы славянка) поклонялись Солнцу и Силам Природы. Кстати, и сейчас в центральной России есть места, где проводят те древние обряды... Не думаю,что Иисус хотел,чтобы христианство насаждалось кровью и мечом, как это было сделано в Киевской Руси, когда были уничтожены миллионы людей, точное число не известно (0т 7 до 9), и сожжены тысячи городов и сел. Я просто не одобряю методы насилия. А еще с приходом христианства были изменены значения многих слов. Например, слова Ведьма в Древней Руси означало ведующая (знающая) мать. Значение этого слова сейчас думаю объяснять не надо. Или, например, слово Невеста: веста - девушка обученная и готовая к замужеству. А НЕвеста сами понимаете.... И ведь так и выходит теперь, кругом одни НЕвесты, учитывая то, сколько семей распадается...


Так вы и врачуете!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Решила, потому что Доктор сам написал, что у него грыжа. Он ведь не первый день Доктор, да и грыжа думаю тоже не первый день.
> Если Вам интересен опыт Гарценштейна - в интернете много материала можно найти.


А почему вы так безусловно верите этому доктору и не верите другим врачам?
Почему вы считаете, что физиологического выздоровления вы не принимаете.
Вот возьмите 100 лет назад. Медицины нет, а грыжи есть и выздоровление есть.
Или вы считаете, что и тогда все занимались йогой?
Йога помощник, но не* причина*!


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так вы и врачуете!


Я преподаю Йогу! Не путайте!


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почемуц вы так безусловно верите этому доктору и не верите другим врачам.
> Почему вы считате, что физиологического выздоровления вы не принимаете.
> Вот возьмите 100 леи назад. Медицины нет, а грыжи есть и выздоровление есть.
> Или вы считаете, что и тогда все занимались йогой?
> Йога помошник, но не* причина*!


Доктор, я не совсем поняла, а почему вы о себе в 3-м лице пишете?
Йогой занимаются уже тысячелетиями!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

> ....справедливости ради, может определимся в терминах?
> медитация не равно мистика, медитация не выход в астрал


.



> ....МЕДИТАЦИЯ (от лат. meditatio - размышление) - умственноед ействие, целькоторого - приведение психики человека в состояние углубленности и сосредоточенности; сопровождается телесной расслабленностью, *отсутствием эмоциональных проявлений, отрешенностью от внешних объектов. *


Так это Лучше чем религия?


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Снимков МРТ в интернете нет. Если вам не трудно дайте ссылку на снимки.


Снимки и МРТ - личная информация, у меня к ним доступа нет. Это надо непосредственно у Леонида спрашивать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Доктор, я не совсем поняла, а почему вы о себе в 3-м лице пишете?
> Йогой занимаются уже тысячелетиями!


Так я не о себе, а о приведенном примере.
Излечивают себя не от грыжи, а от неврита, нейропатии, боли от спондилоартрозая. миалгии и прочее...

Я понимаю, что вам сложно все это воспринимать, но как вы считаете, избавление от боли в спине, без йоги, возможно?


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> снимки бы глянуть...



Угу... А то будет как в соседней теме, вегетарианская диета ОФИЦИАЛЬНО признана самой здоровой.....(тишина в зале)...., самими веганами))))))))) А я вот горб себе исправил, вот ей богу, от полу отжимался и исправил)))) Не будет никаких снимков, давно уж понятно...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Снимки и МРТ - личная информация, у меня к ним доступа нет. Это надо непосредственно у Леонида спрашивать.



так мы про снимки сколиоза.
Вы избавились от сколиоза или от боли в спине?


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я сожалею ипрошу прощения за всех моих коллег, но всеже, почему вам не показать свои снимки? Это может помочь взглянуть на проблему по-другому.


Игорь, я просто не вожу их с собой. Мои снимки в одном городе, а я в другом.


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> так мы про снимки сколиоза.
> Вы избавились от сколиоза или от боли в спине?


Нет, Доктор, Игорь спрашивал как раз про снимки и МРТ Гарценштейна, у которого было 2 грыжи. 
Сначала я научилась снимать боли, которые у меня были справа в районе лопатки и слева в районе поясницы.  потом уже занималась исправлением своего пропеллера.


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так я не о себе, а о приведенном примере.
> Излечивают себя не от грыжи, а от неврита, нейропатии, боли от спондилоартрозая. миалгии и прочее...
> 
> Я понимаю, что вам сложно все это воспринимать, но как вы считаете, избавление от боли в спине, без йоги, возможно?


конечно можно. Мануальная терапия может помочь. (это из того,что мне помогло) Мне тоже помогала - ненадолго правда, но помогала. И  огромная благодарность мануальному терапевту, который мне помогал тогда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> конечно можно. Мануальная терапия может помочь. (это из того,что мне помогло) Мне тоже помогала - ненадолго правда, но помогала. И огромная благодарность мануальному терапевту, который мне помогал тогда.


Т.е без йоги возможно прожить!



ksenia написал(а):


> Нет, Доктор, Игорь спрашивал как раз про снимки и МРТ Гарценштейна, у которого было 2 грыжи.
> Сначала я научилась снимать боли, которые у меня были справа в районе лопатки и слева в районе поясницы. потом уже занималась исправлением своего пропеллера.


Он вас и про сколиоз спрашивал.



ksenia написал(а):


> Я преподаю Йогу! Не путайте!


Вы же пишете ПОСМОТРЕТЬ!
А что Вы смотрите и что рекомендуете при гинекологических проблемах, как преподаватель?


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы же пишете ПОСМОТРЕТЬ!
> А что Вы смотрите и что рекомендуете при гинекологических проблемах, как преподаватель?


Смотря какие гинекологические проблемы, доктор. Если Вы интересуетесь асанами, то вот именно рекомендую какие конкретно асаны стоит делать, а какие нет - в каждом конкретном случае. Вот именно это подразумевается под ПОСМОТРЕТЬ! Надеюсь, теперь ясно? 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е без йоги возможно прожить!


 
ну Вы же живете без йоги, точно так же как я живу без врачей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Смотря какие гинекологические проблемы, доктор. Если Вы интересуетесь асанами, то вот именно рекомендую какие конкретно асаны стоит делать, а какие нет - в каждом конкретном случае. Вот именно это подразумевается под ПОСМОТРЕТЬ! Надеюсь, теперь ясно?


Человек жалуется на боли, а вы рекомендуете асаны, как способ избавления от боли, очевидно.
А есди это серьезное заболевание и пациент умрет?



> ну Вы же живете без йоги, точно так же как я живу без врачей


Т.е без врачей и без йоги можно!
Согласен, вопрос лишь КАК?
Вот сегодня бы в клинике традиционной корейской медицины.
Это часть большой университетской больницы, где ( в больнице) есть все современные клиники и методы лечения, но есть и такая.
В ответ на рассуждения о том, что корейская традиционная медицина может многое, и какие-то 50 лет назад она составляла основой способ врачевания, спросил:
-А почему тогда у вас так быстро развилась современная медицина, почему традиционная медицина не осталась одной или хотя бы главной?
-У каждой медицины есть свои цели и задачи, и свои возможности и главное что у каждой медицины есть свои приверженцы. Когда касается инвалидизации пациента, возможно мы им сумеет его вытянуть, а возможно, нет. И тут рисковать здоровьем пациента нельзя, тут вступает в силу закон больших чисел, это когда риск у одного большой, а риск у 100 в 99 раз меньше, и мы при необходимости оперировать пациента - отправляем его на операцию, а потом заберем и восстановим. А при нежелании пациента лечиться современными методами, при их неэффективности, когда на первый план выходит не физическое, а функциональное (психоэмоциональное) улучшение, мы не оставим пациента без медицинской помощи.

Очень понравился мне их ответ.
А Вам?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> христианство насаждалось кровью и мечом, как это было сделано в Киевской Руси, когда* были уничтожены миллионы людей, точное число не известно (0т 7 до 9*), и сожжены тысячи городов и сел...



Ксения, вы опять говорите неправду, это ЛЖЕСВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВО.
http://ecolib.com.ua/article.php?book=16&article=1390


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Уму непостижимо, какая упорная девчонка!!


----------



## Нася (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> )
> Нася это не боец, это живой пример сектантки, она будет говорить и говорить, перевирая саму себя, но тем не менее даже не будет обращать на это внимания)))  В


Да ну, какая секта, расслабьтесь.)
У меня есть ощущение, что Ксения хотела помочь, а мы ушли в политику, далекую от первоначальной идеи. 
Мне близка и понятна позиция Игоря Зинчука во всем, но если уж у человека так сложено мировоззрение, что даже жизнь при монастыре не дала ей нужных духовных проводников, чего уж тут копья ломать, переубеждать и учить.
Жизнь не кончилась, и в ней ведь всякое бывает)


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Уму непостижимо, какая упорная девчонка!! Я уже сто раз поверила, что она сама себя вылечила! Маленький боец!!! (Ксения, ничего, что я так? Просто на фотах Вы такая молодая, хоть и кандидат наук))
> И когда вы все наспоритесь? Не уйти из темы, все приходят оповещалки!))


Молодой девочке на фото скоро 30-й год пойдет))) ну если сразу после окончания вуза поступать в аспирантуру, как раз в 25 лет можно уже и кандидатом стать
Самое ужасное,что с этого форума удалиться нельзя вот и торчу здесь с 2007 года


----------



## Ольга . (1 Дек 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Самое ужасное,что с этого форума удалиться нельзя вот и торчу здесь с 2007 года


Позвольте заподозрить Вас в лукавстве. Как минимум два способа есть для этого, раз Вам здесь так "ужасно".


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Позвольте заподозрить Вас в лукавстве. Как минимум два способа есть для этого, раз Вам здесь так "ужасно".


А какие? расскажите? Можете написать в личку. Лично я такой чудо-кнопки не нашла, Вы уж простите! наверное через администратора, угадала?


----------



## Березка (5 Дек 2011)

Все посты о религии, Дарвине и прочем, перенесены в тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7391/page-5


----------



## Маруси (22 Май 2012)

*Здравствуйте, Ксения.*
Случайно зашла на ваш форум в поисках информации.
Мне 28 лет, 4 степень сколиоза. На йогу пришла с мыслью, что терять особо нечего, может хоть немного накачаю мышечный корсет, и спина не будет болеть так сильно.
Инструктора нашла случайно, прочитав объявление, которое висело в спортзале, где она преподавала раньше.
Позвонила и интуитивно поняла, что надо идти.
Хожу уже 3 месяца, паралельно с плаваньем. Никогда не подозревала, что за такое время можно подкачать мышцы, развить гибкость и похудеть на пару тройку килограммов. А еще я ровно хожу особо не задумываясь об этом.
Занимаюсь аштанга-йогой, но все равно движения в ней плавные, неспешные и не напрягают, как на шейпинге или степе. С тренером очень повезло. Такого же мнения остальные участники группы. Они почувствовали улучшение состояния позвоночника, несмотря на одноголосый протест врачей при одном слове "йога".

*Еще хочу спросить: за какое время можно если не выровнять, то подровнять позвоночник?*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2012)

лет за сто думаю...


----------



## glamurinna (16 Июл 2012)

Хочу сказать, Ксения ты молодец, что нашла способ улучшить и делишься с другими свой опыт, мне тоже йога помогает и в дальнейшем буду заниматься, не обязательно делать сложную позу, главное растяжение. Я знаю одно, нам нужны упражнение на гибкость и чувствовать свое тело и всегда держать себя в форме, нам нельзя надолго расслабляться, как это сделала я, помимо этого люблю еще плавание, но как бы спокойно плаваю с удовольствием. Первый раз мне понравилось упражнение стретчинг, что в переводе означает растяжение и обнаружила что похожи на йогу и я занималась целый год, пока не закрыли клуб, искала похожие, ведь их много разных как оказалось. Потом закрутилась и пропустила год, сейчас понимаю придется все сначала, но скажу одно не сдавайся и никого не слушай, каждому свое.


----------



## Микаель (24 Июл 2012)

Всем привет! Мне совершенно не помогла ЙОГА! Я стала систематически (каждый день) заниматься йогой, после того как узнала о своей грыже, ассаны делала специально отобранные для позвоночника, с целью улучшить гибкость и мышечный корсет...
В итоге за два месяца грыжа выросла с 7 мм до 11 мм и секвестировалась... Пока занималась все было хорошо, потом случилось резкое ухудшение и в итоге - операционный стол.... Хирурги были в шоке от того, как выросла грыжа за такое время... Я рассказала, что йогой занималась - они посмеялись только - сказали "Йогов мы тоже оперируем часто".
Вот такой негативный опыт - может кому пригодиться!


----------



## Спинка5 (26 Июл 2012)

Мне знакомый рассказывал, что у него протрузия поясничного отдела, занимался продолжительное время йогой, хуже не стало, но и не улучшилось. Так что йога как и любая система имеет свои противопоказания, ничего удивительного. Тем более есть позы простые, которые не наносят вред, растягивают  сухожилия, а есть "закрученные", перевернутые которые далеко не всем можно выполнять. Может вы переусердствовали?


----------

